# It's just a protest



## JGalt

A very powerful 2-minute video. 

"Trudeau needs to be stopped"


----------



## Ringtone

It just stops you from living your life.


----------



## Seymour Flops

Maybe liberals will be forced to get that truckers are more vital to society than diversity consultants.


----------



## occupied

The convoy broke some of the rules of staging a mass protest. Primarily there needs to be someone to turn it off just before it starts becoming unpopular. You can't hurt the people you say you are trying to help. You should make it about one thing. You try to turn it off before the authorities escalate. You show up expecting to be arrested and with bail money or you stay home. Should probably leave the nazi/confederate flags at home.


----------



## daveman

Seymour Flops said:


> Maybe liberals will be forced to get that truckers are more vital to society than diversity consultants.


No way.  Feminist dance therapists are the very kingpin -- ooops, sorry, my patriarchy slipped -- errr, the lynchpin of -- dang it!  That's racist!  I mean, feminist dance therapists are the very cornerstone of civilization!


----------



## daveman

occupied said:


> The convoy broke some of the rules of staging a mass protest. Primarily there needs to be someone to turn it off just before it starts becoming unpopular. You can't hurt the people you say you are trying to help. You should make it about one thing. You try to turn it off before the authorities escalate. You show up expecting to be arrested and with bail money or you stay home. Should probably leave the nazi/confederate flags at home.


Oh, if ONLY they'd looted liquor stores and burned down their neighbor's businesses!  Then it would be a legitimate protest!


----------



## FA_Q2

daveman said:


> Oh, if ONLY they'd looted liquor stores and burned down their neighbor's businesses!  Then it would be a legitimate protest!


Cant have people peacefully protesting.  That aint right...


----------



## daveman

FA_Q2 said:


> Cant have people peacefully protesting.  That aint right...


What if they're just _mostly_ peacefully protesting?  Asking for...a guy.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

FA_Q2 said:


> Cant have people peacefully protesting.  That aint right...



  Actually I think it's the fact that they are [on the] right that is the problem.  If they were protesting some left *wrong*-wing cause, such as _Black *LIES* Matter_, it'd be OK.  But someone from the left *wrong* probably would not have the mental capacity nor physical skills to operate a truck.


----------



## night_son

Hard as it is to admit, the Canadian trucker _protest_ movement isn't even a half-measure of real resistance or retribution for what governments around the world did to their people between 2020 and now. For two years governments around the planet, including Canada's, destroyed the livelihoods of millions of their people, and through the implementation of their COVID restrictions, cost the lives of thousands if not millions of their own citizens. 

In retaliation for this overt, blatant tyranny, the best Canadian truckers and other protesters can muster is a fucking "freedom" convoy? They kill us. They extort us. They crush our means to earn livings for our families. What do we do? We fucking protest, peacefully and in the process give our governments an excuse to use the full power of their civil and military forces against us. We play right into their hands. 

Say what you will about the primitive, savage, backward barbarism of the Taliban but at least they have the balls, the will and the desire to actually wage war against the foreign forces occupying their nation, even knowing they are going out to fight the most powerful, most advanced military in human history with fifty-year-old weaponry. 

We Americans (and Canadians) on the other hand don't even have the intestinal fortitude to form one single bloody actual resistance group. Tells you a whole lot about what's become of the Spirit of '76. These days only the fading ghost of that spirit remains; not even a cold shadow of what it once was. Shame on us.


----------



## Rogue AI

occupied said:


> The convoy broke some of the rules of staging a mass protest. Primarily there needs to be someone to turn it off just before it starts becoming unpopular. You can't hurt the people you say you are trying to help. You should make it about one thing. You try to turn it off before the authorities escalate. You show up expecting to be arrested and with bail money or you stay home. Should probably leave the nazi/confederate flags at home.


So who were the people that were supposed to stop all the looting and burning in the BLM summer of love? They got some explaining to do.


----------



## Seymour Flops

occupied said:


> The convoy broke some of the rules of staging a mass protest. Primarily there needs to be someone to turn it off just before it starts becoming unpopular. You can't hurt the people you say you are trying to help. You should make it about one thing. You try to turn it off before the authorities escalate. You show up expecting to be arrested and with bail money or you stay home. Should probably leave the nazi/confederate flags at home.


The problem is not the truckers.  Usually protesters use their bodies to block access to places they are protesting.  Sometimes union protesters use hand weapons to discourage people crossing their picket lines.

But with the truckers, they have these massive vehicles they are using to block travel.  Those trucks can only be moved by specialized tow trucks and those drivers are refusing to go against the truckers.  I heard Gov. Whitmer is offering "heavy equipment" to Trudeau, to get rid of the offending Trucks.

That makes more sense than draining their fuel as has been done, and slashing their tires as other libs have suggested.   Suppose the truckers wake up tomorrow and have an epiphany that you are right.  How they gonna move their trucks with no fuel and slashed tires?


----------



## occupied

Seymour Flops said:


> The problem is not the truckers.  Usually protesters use their bodies to block access to places they are protesting.  Sometimes union protesters use hand weapons to discourage people crossing their picket lines.
> 
> But with the truckers, they have these massive vehicles they are using to block travel.  Those trucks can only be moved by specialized tow trucks and those drivers are refusing to go against the truckers.  I heard Gov. Whitmer is offering "heavy equipment" to Trudeau, to get rid of the offending Trucks.
> 
> That makes more sense than draining their fuel as has been done, and slashing their tires as other libs have suggested.   Suppose the truckers wake up tomorrow and have an epiphany that you are right.  How they gonna move their trucks with no fuel and slashed tires?


It's a parody of what right-wingers think happens at most protests. The right is new to mass protests and they are really blowing it so far.


----------



## Rogue AI

occupied said:


> It's a parody of what right-wingers think happens at most protests. The right is new to mass protests and they are really blowing it so far.


You are so correct, between that January thing and these truckers not a single place has been reduced to ash. Much to learn indeed.


----------



## occupied

Rogue AI said:


> You are so correct, between that January thing and these truckers not a single place has been reduced to ash. Much to learn indeed.


You don't understand because the rage was always more important than the increasingly murky goals. No ones cares if you are mad, everyone is mad about something.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

They tried to set an apartment building on fire. They are violent.


----------



## TemplarKormac

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> They tried to set an apartment building on fire. They are violent.


They did?

According to whom?


----------



## SassyIrishLass

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> They tried to set an apartment building on fire. They are violent.



You mean like in Seattle or Portland when they tried to burn a police station? 

Oh wait, those weren't truckers....and I doubt the apartment fire statrers were


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

TemplarKormac said:


> They did?
> 
> According to whom?





			Redirect Notice
		


Unfortunately they did, yep.



SassyIrishLass said:


> You mean like in Seattle or Portland when they tried to burn a police station?
> 
> Oh wait, those weren't truckers....and I doubt the apartment fire statrers were


Stay on topic


----------



## TemplarKormac

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they did, yep.



And can you or the people in that article prove they were affiliated with the truckers?

EDIT: No, you/they can't.









						Ottawa arson hoax: Fire not connected with convoy protests
					

Ottawa Police are still investigating the apartment fire, while Jonathan Kay and independent journalists seem to be the only ones debunking rumours that this was caused by convoy protesters.




					www.rebelnews.com


----------



## SassyIrishLass

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they did, yep.


Oh and you know they're truckers how?

First off they look like kids


----------



## PinktheFloyd88

SassyIrishLass said:


> You mean like in Seattle or Portland when they tried to burn a police station?
> 
> Oh wait, those weren't truckers....and I doubt the apartment fire statrers were





SassyIrishLass said:


> Oh and you know they're truckers how?
> 
> First off they look like kids


Its the first words in the article.

*Two truckers participating in protests against pandemic protocols in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada were caught by security* footage attempting to set fire to an apartment building.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Its the first words in the article.
> 
> *Two truckers participating in protests against pandemic protocols in Ottawa, Ontario, Canada were caught by security* footage attempting to set fire to an apartment building.



I can call Biden a turnip. Is he a turnip?

Absolutely no proof they're truckers, the media is guiding you


----------



## TemplarKormac

occupied said:


> The convoy broke some of the rules of staging a mass protest. Primarily there needs to be someone to turn it off just before it starts becoming unpopular. You can't hurt the people you say you are trying to help. You should make it about one thing. You try to turn it off before the authorities escalate. You show up expecting to be arrested and with bail money or you stay home. Should probably leave the nazi/confederate flags at home.


Hmm, I don't think they will turn off their free speech just for you or your sensibilities.


----------



## Osiris-ODS

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they did, yep.
> 
> 
> Stay on topic


That is such a crock of shit. First of all, there's no video in that link. Just grainy still images which show nothing to indicate that the people depicted were part of the trucker convoy, or that a fire was ignited.

Furthermore, it's clear as day that the person who supposedly witnessed this has a major axe to grind. Just look at the way he describes the protest in general and the people involved. That's about as believable as Dragonlady giving an alleged eye witness account related to this subject. The funniest part of the "article" is the story about an unidentified resident supposedly running to the elevator in fear when the culprits allegedly announced (unsolicited) that they were part of the trucker protest while they were in the process of igniting a fire. Just a casual voluntary confession during an act of arson. Totally normal criminal behavior. LOL. Seriously, that is some Juicy Smolliet caliber bullshit right there. I don't think the "article" ever even mentions the source of this little tidbit of supposed info (likely one of the voices in the author's head).

Finally, the author of that "article" is a laughable excuse for a journalist. It's basically an extended recitation of the twitter rant by the angry, anti-protest "witness" with a bit of fan fiction added in. The whole thing is absolutely dripping with confirmation bias and wild ass speculation (repeated use of "anti-vaxx protestors" to describe the alleged culprits is a dead giveaway). Hilarious. Where do you find this garbage?


----------



## Thinker101

occupied said:


> The convoy broke some of the rules of staging a mass protest. Primarily there needs to be someone to turn it off just before it starts becoming unpopular. You can't hurt the people you say you are trying to help. You should make it about one thing. You try to turn it off before the authorities escalate. You show up expecting to be arrested and with bail money or you stay home. Should probably leave the nazi/confederate flags at home.



Yep, burning businesses, burning cars, destroying stores doesn't hurt anyone....fricken moron.


----------



## JGalt

occupied said:


> The convoy broke some of the rules of staging a mass protest. Primarily there needs to be someone to turn it off just before it starts becoming unpopular. You can't hurt the people you say you are trying to help. You should make it about one thing. You try to turn it off before the authorities escalate. You show up expecting to be arrested and with bail money or you stay home. Should probably leave the nazi/confederate flags at home.



The only people who displayed Confederate/Nazi flags at the Canadian trucker's protest were agent provocateurs from the Canadian government.


----------



## Seymour Flops

occupied said:


> It's a parody of what right-wingers think happens at most protests. The right is new to mass protests and they are really blowing it so far.


Really?

Do you actually mean because they aren’t burning anything down, beating dissenters, or shooting any police officers?

What else’s have the left out?


----------



## occupied

Seymour Flops said:


> Really?
> 
> Do you actually mean because they aren’t burning anything down, beating dissenters, or shooting any police officers?
> 
> What else’s have the left out?


Until they blocked the bridges they probably were about to get what they wanted. After that they just doubled the resolve the Canadian government not to cave in to their demands. Now nothing changes until the jerks clear out.


----------



## Seymour Flops

occupied said:


> Until they blocked the bridges they probably were about to get what they wanted. After that they just doubled the resolve the Canadian government not to cave in to their demands. Now nothing changes until the jerks clear out.


LoL!

What is your evidence they about to get what they wanted?


----------



## martybegan

occupied said:


> The convoy broke some of the rules of staging a mass protest. Primarily there needs to be someone to turn it off just before it starts becoming unpopular. You can't hurt the people you say you are trying to help. You should make it about one thing. You try to turn it off before the authorities escalate. You show up expecting to be arrested and with bail money or you stay home. Should probably leave the nazi/confederate flags at home.



LOL, no property damage and the best the MSM could come up with were "non-violent complications" i.e. honking and not being able to get your car out. 

Meanwhile how much property damage has been done by BLM/Anti-fa?

How much is still being done?

Antifa Vandalizes Businesses, Blocks Traffic During Lake Street March - The Minnesota Sun


----------



## martybegan

occupied said:


> Until they blocked the bridges they probably were about to get what they wanted. After that they just doubled the resolve the Canadian government not to cave in to their demands. Now nothing changes until the jerks clear out.



Trudeau wouldn't even meet with them, or some representatives. He called them Nazis and fled Ottawa.


----------



## AntonToo

daveman said:


> Oh, if ONLY they'd looted liquor stores and burned down their neighbor's businesses!  Then it would be a legitimate protest!


Said no one ever.

Anyone looting and burning should be charged for their criminal actions, so should truckers that are illegally blocking crossings.


----------



## martybegan

antontoo said:


> Said no one ever.
> 
> Anyone looting and burning should be charged for their criminal actions, so should truckers that are illegally blocking crossings.



And yet for one side the governments responsible for countering it won't do anything, even now.

Antifa Vandalizes Businesses, Blocks Traffic During Lake Street March - The Minnesota Sun


----------



## BS Filter

Trudy has put himself in a tight spot.  Spoiled privileged white boy is about to learn a life lesson.


----------



## AntonToo

martybegan said:


> And yet for one side the governments responsible for countering it won't do anything, even now.


Horsecrap, plenty of people got arrested. 

But even if you do have legitimate complaints for some local enforcement, how the hell is that an excuse to not hold truckers to law?


----------



## BS Filter

antontoo said:


> Said no one ever.
> 
> Anyone looting and burning should be charged for their criminal actions, so should truckers that are illegally blocking crossings.


Yet, the woman now occupying the office of Vice President bailed looters and arsonists out of jail, and cheered them on.


----------



## AntonToo

BS Filter said:


> Trudy has put himself in a tight spot.  Spoiled privileged white boy is about to learn a life lesson.


Lol, like what? Squash traffic halting truckers faster?


----------



## AntonToo

BS Filter said:


> Yet, the woman now occupying the office of Vice President bailed looters and arsonists out of jail, and cheered them on.


Bullshit. She has long supported bail reform.

Bails do not let people off the hook, it just keeps those that courts do not deem dangerous out of jail untill their day in court.


----------



## martybegan

antontoo said:


> Horsecrap, plenty of people got arrested.
> 
> But even if you do have legitimate complaints for some local enforcement, how the hell is that an excuse to not hold truckers to law?



Because the left has set the pattern for violent protest, so it stands to reason non-violent protest will be treated far more leniently.  (LOL, bullshit, two standards for two sides).

And arrested and actually prosecuted are two different things, as is effective prosecution.

Most of the lefties get a slap on the wrist, while any right leaning protester has the book thrown at them. 

We will see the same thing in Canada. Dozens of Catholic Churches burned or vandalized? No big deal. Block roadways with trucks? 10 YEARS IN JAIL TAKE THEIR TRUCKS TAKE THEIR HOUSES.


----------



## AntonToo

martybegan said:


> Because the left has set the pattern for violent protest, so it stands to reason non-violent protest will be treated far more leniently.


Horseshit. I don't know who you THINK you are talking to, but it's actually me, not some abstract left in your head.

So if you don't have an actual response to my simple argument that all protestors, left OR right, should be held to law then just save your drivel for someone else.


----------



## AntonToo

martybegan said:


> 10 YEARS IN JAIL TAKE THEIR TRUCKS TAKE THEIR HOUSES.


Who got 10 years in jail and lost their house? Are you just making shit up as you go?


----------



## martybegan

antontoo said:


> Horseshit. I don't know who you THINK you are talking to, but it's actually me, not some abstract left in your head.
> 
> So if you don't have an actual response to my simple argument that all protestors, left OR right, should be held to law then just save your drivel for someone else.



Again, held to what law? Evidently one side gets wrist slaps, and the other gets inflated coup attempt accusations. 

This is clearly the case, and anyone who denies it is either an idiot or a political hack.


----------



## AntonToo

martybegan said:


> Again, held to what law?


The law of the jurisdiction your actions took place in. Duh?

It's NOT UP TO PARTISANS dummy. It is settled in the court of law.


----------



## martybegan

antontoo said:


> Who got 10 years in jail and lost their house? Are you just making shit up as you go?



Ford threatens truck drivers - Search



> Ford declared a state of emergency in Ontario due to the occupation, which he called a "siege of the city." He said protestors could be subject to noncompliance fines of up to $100,000, a year in prison and loss of personal and commercial drivers licenses.



A bit of hyperbole on my part, but only a bit.


----------



## martybegan

antontoo said:


> The law of the jurisdiction your actions took place in. Duh?
> 
> The law  is NOT UP TO PARTISANS dummy. It is settled in the court of law.



The law is warped by the local DA's and governments in question, as we have seen in countless blue cities.


----------



## eagle1462010

occupied said:


> The convoy broke some of the rules of staging a mass protest. Primarily there needs to be someone to turn it off just before it starts becoming unpopular. You can't hurt the people you say you are trying to help. You should make it about one thing. You try to turn it off before the authorities escalate. You show up expecting to be arrested and with bail money or you stay home. Should probably leave the nazi/confederate flags at home.


Coming from people who called Burn Loot and Murder mostly Peaceful I dont give a fuck


----------



## AntonToo

martybegan said:


> A bit of hyperbole on my part, but only a bit.


What the fuck do you imagine should be punishment for deliberate halting of all traffic on bridges?

Should we just give them a stern warning? *THEY GOT ONE* and if they still insist on this lawless conduct then they have well earned to face the full extent of the law.

Why are you lining up behind these criminal acts?


----------



## BS Filter

antontoo said:


> Lol, like what? Squash traffic halting truckers faster?


The left in Canada is saying he went too far.  Aren't you paying attention?


antontoo said:


> Bullshit. She has long supported bail reform.
> 
> Bails do not let people off the hook, it just keeps that that courts do not deem dangerous out of jail untill their day in court.


Kamala Harris bailed rioters out of jail.  Go take a nap.


----------



## martybegan

antontoo said:


> What the fuck do you imagine should be punishment for deliberate halting off all traffic on bridges?
> 
> Should we just give them a stern warning? *THEY GOT ONE* and they still insist on this lawless conduct then they have well earned to face the full extent of the law.



Less than what that Blowhard Ford bloviated about. 

Again, Trudeau could have talked to these people, he called them Nazis instead.

The next step is for a massive sick out. or find another choke-point to block.


----------



## BS Filter

antontoo said:


> Bullshit. She has long supported bail reform.
> 
> Bails do not let people off the hook, it just keeps that that courts do not deem dangerous out of jail untill their day in court.


So tell us why is a Democrat candidate for President bailing rioters out of jail?  Go ahead, tell us why.


----------



## AntonToo

martybegan said:


> Less than what that Blowhard Ford bloviated about.
> 
> Again, Trudeau could have talked to these people, he called them Nazis instead.
> 
> The next step is for a massive sick out. or find another choke-point to block.



Yep shame on Trudeau, he should take exmaple of your Dear Leader Trump and just talk to...oh wait thats probably not a good example and you are just jumping from one argument on convinience to the next.

Bottom line, those truckers are breaking the law, causing significant harms and should be held responsible for it. Your arguments to deny that simple principle are just garbage.


----------



## BS Filter

antontoo said:


> Yep shame on Trudeau, he should take exmaple of your Dear Leader Trump and just talk to...oh wait thats probably not a good example.


It's pretty bad when the left turn on a leftist.  Trudy is in real trouble.


----------



## martybegan

antontoo said:


> Yep shame on Trudeau, he should take exmaple of your Dear Leader Trump and just talk to...oh wait thats probably not a good example and you are just hjumpoing from one argument on convinience to the next.
> 
> Bottom line, those Truckers are breaking the law and should be held responsible for it. Your arguments to deny that simple principle are just garbage.



These protesters have done NOTHING violent, The Floyd protests went nanners from the get go. 

They should be held responsible for the law they were breaking, not some political crime made up bullshit, like we are seeing with Jan 6th. 

They were blocking traffic, that's at most a moving violation.


----------



## AntonToo

BS Filter said:


> So tell us why is a Democrat candidate for President bailing rioters out of jail?  Go ahead, tell us why.


wtf? I just did.


----------



## AntonToo

martybegan said:


> These protesters have done NOTHING violent



Certainly not nothing.

_Nearly 80 criminal investigations have been opened in relation to the protests, including for alleged *hate crimes and property damage....officer was reportedly attacked* while attempting to seize fuel from a protest truck....Some two dozen people have been arrested.









						Canada truckers: Arrests as police warn of 'volatile' protesters
					

Ottawa police have warned of "determined" and "volatile" protests amid an all-out effort to remove them.



					www.bbc.com
				



_


----------



## martybegan

antontoo said:


> Certainly not nothing.
> 
> _Nearly 80 criminal investigations have been opened in relation to the protests, including for alleged *hate crimes and property damage....officer was reportedly attacked* while attempting to seize fuel from a protest truck....Some two dozen people have been arrested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada truckers: Arrests as police warn of 'volatile' protesters
> 
> 
> Ottawa police have warned of "determined" and "volatile" protests amid an all-out effort to remove them.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



alleged, reported.


Meanwhile


----------



## BS Filter

antontoo said:


> wtf? I just did.


So you support what she did?


----------



## AntonToo

martybegan said:


> alleged, reported.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile


And? Thats your excuse for allowing people to block bridges and desrupt economy?

Whats wrong with you?


----------



## BS Filter

antontoo said:


> And? Thats your excuse for allowing people to block bridges and desrupt economy?
> 
> Whats wrong with you?


If you can't take it, you shouldn't dish it out.


----------



## AntonToo

BS Filter said:


> If you can't take it, you shouldn't dish it out.


Exactly! Truckers want to illegally block traffic and disrupt economy? Well then they should be ready to face the consequence.


----------



## martybegan

antontoo said:


> And? Thats your excuse for allowing people to block bridges and desrupt economy?
> 
> Whats wrong with you?



So when MLK's protesters refused to take busses that wasn't OK?

It disrupted the budgets for the cities mass transit.


----------



## AntonToo

martybegan said:


> So when MLK's protesters refused to take busses that wasn't OK?
> 
> It disrupted the budgets for the cities mass transit.


Careful man, going to pull something with all that crazy reaching.

Truckers are not refusing to do something. They are actively and illegally obstructing traffic and chocking economy.


----------



## martybegan

antontoo said:


> Careful man, going to pull something with all that crazy reaching.



What reaching? When you protest, you aren't out there just to be heard, you are out there to force change. 

The thing you should notice is none of the trucker groups are really making a stink about what happened, either they are being ignored, or they are planning the next phase.


----------



## AntonToo

martybegan said:


> What reaching?


read again


----------



## toobfreak

JGalt said:


> "Trudeau needs to be stopped"



The worst of it is that peaceful protests are PROTECTED under Canadian law, exactly what the truck convoys are doing!

Trudeau calls the truckers a "fringe" group, meantime, Trudeau only has 16% popularity.  The other 84% of Canadians must all be siding with the fringe.


----------



## martybegan

antontoo said:


> read again



Again, what reaching?

When you peacefully perform civil disobedience you are basically daring the government to arrest you, or try some bullshit methods of making you stop. In the case of the Bus Boycott, it was trumped up charges on operating vehicles, "illegal cab services" or "blocking sidewalks". 

The Truckers were basically daring the government to do the same thing. The government did it. 

I for one would be pissed if my road got blocked, but pissed at the government that's supposed to be keeping the road open.

And if the protesters truly believe in their cause, they come right back and do it again.


----------



## BS Filter

antontoo said:


> Exactly! Truckers want to illegally block traffic and disrupt economy? Well then they should be ready to face the consequence.


Yet, democrats applauded and urged BLM/antifa to keep up the riots in the summer of 2021.


----------



## BS Filter

antontoo said:


> Careful man, going to pull something with all that crazy reaching.
> 
> Truckers are not refusing to do something. They are actively and illegally obstructing traffic and chocking economy.


They haven't burned down any businesses or looted like BLM/antifa did.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

antontoo said:


> What the fuck do you imagine should be punishment for deliberate halting of all traffic on bridges?



  What should the punishment be for corrupt politicians who impose mandates coercing the people that they are supposed to serve, to allow themselves to be used as test subjects in harmful medical experiments?

  A generation ago, where a high-profile case of several such crimes was tried in Nuremberg, and some others in Japan, the penalty was death.

  Why should the modern versions of those criminals be treated any better?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

antontoo said:


> _*…officer was reportedly attacked* while attempting to seize fuel from a protest truck…_



  The victim of an attempted robbery, _“attacking”_ the criminal that is trying to rob him is not the one who is committing a crime.

  If the robber is acting under color of law, then that makes his crime all the more severe, and the intended victim all the more justified in defending himself and his property.

  Of course being the left *wrong*-wing piece of shit that you are, you will always take the side of the criminal against that of the actual human being who is the target of the crime.


----------



## jc456

occupied said:


> The convoy broke some of the rules of staging a mass protest. Primarily there needs to be someone to turn it off just before it starts becoming unpopular. You can't hurt the people you say you are trying to help. You should make it about one thing. You try to turn it off before the authorities escalate. You show up expecting to be arrested and with bail money or you stay home. Should probably leave the nazi/confederate flags at home.


You okay? I think your brain just fell out


----------



## jc456

Ottawa police chief resigned!


----------



## jc456

occupied said:


> The convoy broke some of the rules of staging a mass protest. Primarily there needs to be someone to turn it off just before it starts becoming unpopular. You can't hurt the people you say you are trying to help. You should make it about one thing. You try to turn it off before the authorities escalate. You show up expecting to be arrested and with bail money or you stay home. Should probably leave the nazi/confederate flags at home.


You’re one of those people who are okay with one man destroying jobs to demand compliance, and against the people it affects! Strange fk you are!


----------



## Bob Blaylock

jc456 said:


> You okay? I think your [occupied's] brain just fell out



 Quirk Objection.


----------



## jc456

daveman said:


> Oh, if ONLY they'd looted liquor stores and burned down their neighbor's businesses!  Then it would be a legitimate protest!


Thanks, that’s why I asked if his brain fell out


----------



## jc456

antontoo said:


> What the fuck do you imagine should be punishment for deliberate halting of all traffic on bridges?
> 
> Should we just give them a stern warning? *THEY GOT ONE* and if they still insist on this lawless conduct then they have well earned to face the full extent of the law.
> 
> Why are you lining up behind these criminal acts?


Protesters stop traffic for two years you were silent. Why?


----------



## OKTexas

Osiris-ODS said:


> That is such a crock of shit. First of all, there's no video in that link. Just grainy still images which show nothing to indicate that the people depicted were part of the trucker convoy, or that a fire was ignited.
> 
> Furthermore, it's clear as day that the person who supposedly witnessed this has a major axe to grind. Just look at the way he describes the protest in general and the people involved. That's about as believable as Dragonlady giving an alleged eye witness account related to this subject. The funniest part of the "article" is the story about an unidentified resident supposedly running to the elevator in fear when the culprits allegedly announced (unsolicited) that they were part of the trucker protest while they were in the process of igniting a fire. Just a casual voluntary confession during an act of arson. Totally normal criminal behavior. LOL. Seriously, that is some Juicy Smolliet caliber bullshit right there. I don't think the "article" ever even mentions the source of this little tidbit of supposed info (likely one of the voices in the author's head).
> 
> Finally, the author of that "article" is a laughable excuse for a journalist. It's basically an extended recitation of the twitter rant by the angry, anti-protest "witness" with a bit of fan fiction added in. The whole thing is absolutely dripping with confirmation bias and wild ass speculation (repeated use of "anti-vaxx protestors" to describe the alleged culprits is a dead giveaway). Hilarious. Where do you find this garbage?
> 
> View attachment 601542View attachment 601543




I smell a false flag operation to justify violence against peaceful protestors. Also that crap was written by someone demonstrating extreme bias.

.


----------



## jc456

OKTexas said:


> I smell a false flag operation to justify violence against peaceful protestors. Also that crap was written by someone demonstrating extreme bias.
> 
> .


Police chief resigned. 2000 guns went missing from the RCMP. Next step is the discovery of those weapons from being planted to secure the treasonous implant


----------



## sartre play

We have enough of our own problems, Maybe we need to let our Canadian neighbors work on the problem.


----------



## AntonToo

Bob Blaylock said:


> What should the punishment be for corrupt politicians who impose mandates coercing the people that they are supposed to serve, to allow themselves to be used as test subjects in harmful medical experiments?
> 
> A generation ago, where a high-profile case of several such crimes was tried in Nuremberg, and some others in Japan, the penalty was death.
> 
> Why should the modern versions of those criminals be treated any better?


Hey crazy bags, time to get down to reality: vaccines are safe, effective and mandates in question upheld by courts.


----------



## daveman

occupied said:


> It's a parody of what right-wingers think happens at most protests. The right is new to mass protests and they are really blowing it so far.


So you're admitting that left-wing protests are violent and destructive.


----------



## daveman

antontoo said:


> Said no one ever.
> 
> Anyone looting and burning should be charged for their criminal actions, so should truckers that are illegally blocking crossings.


No one?  I can't recall any Democrats condemning leftist violence any time in the past few years.  Many excused it, encouraged it, and bailed out the criminals.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

antontoo said:


> Hey crazy bags, time to get down to reality: vaccines are safe, effective and mandates in question upheld by courts.



  Yes, vaccines are.

  This mRNA shit is not.


----------



## daveman

antontoo said:


> Yep shame on Trudeau, he should take exmaple of your Dear Leader Trump and just talk to...oh wait thats probably not a good example and you are just jumping from one argument on convinience to the next.
> 
> Bottom line, those truckers are breaking the law, causing significant harms and should be held responsible for it. Your arguments to deny that simple principle are just garbage.


As usual, the left show they would have informed on the Founding Fathers to the Crown.


----------



## daveman

antontoo said:


> And? Thats your excuse for allowing people to block bridges and desrupt economy?
> 
> Whats wrong with you?


Democrats have been disrupting the economy for 2 years.  But you don't seem to have a problem with that.  Only when people are demanding their freedom.


----------



## AntonToo

daveman said:


> No one?  I can't recall any Democrats condemning leftist violence any time in the past few years.


Well then you need to check you damn ears.

"I want to be very clear about all of this: Rioting is not protesting. Looting is not protesting. Setting fires is not protesting. None of this is protesting. It's lawlessness, plain and simple. And those who do it should be prosecuted," Biden said. "Violence will not bring change, it will only bring destruction. It's wrong in every way." - Biden









						Biden condemns violence and asks if Americans 'really feel safe under Donald Trump'
					

Democratic nominee Joe Biden declared Monday that President Donald Trump has made America a more dangerous place -- blaming Trump for fomenting racial unrest and sidestepping responsibility for the coronavirus pandemic and the ensuing economic crisis.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## jc456

antontoo said:


> Hey crazy bags, time to get down to reality: vaccines are safe, effective and mandates in question upheld by courts.


How do you personally know exactly?


----------



## OKTexas

jc456 said:


> Police chief resigned. 2000 guns went missing from the RCMP. Next step is the discovery of those weapons from being planted to secure the treasonous implant




They've got to do something to turn public sentiment against the truckers, that's their only chance of reelection.

.


----------



## AntonToo

OKTexas said:


> They've got to do something to turn public sentiment against the truckers, that's their only chance of reelection.


Because you think public loves economic terrorism?


----------



## OKTexas

antontoo said:


> Because you think public loves economic terrorism?




What economic terrorism? If you weren't watching state run media, you'd know they have public support.

.


----------



## AntonToo

OKTexas said:


> What economic terrorism? If you weren't watching state run media, you'd know they have public support.


Seriously? You don't think blocking bridges and disrupting supply chain qualifies as economic terrorism?

Source you "public support" claim, because I'm pretty sure that's just some bullshit you pulled out of your ass.


----------



## OKTexas

antontoo said:


> Seriously? You don't think blocking bridges and disrupting supply chain qualifies as economic terrorism?
> 
> Source you "public support" claim, because I'm pretty sure that's just some bullshit you pulled out of your ass.




They are allowing traffic through on the bridges, I guess your commie propaganda media hasn't told you they have one lane open. Also no one has an entitlement to their labor, I guess you commies think all the thing you want to buy just magically appears in the store.









						Supporters rally around Canadian trucker convoy providing food, gas and rides
					

Canadian truckers in Freedom Convoy describe being overwhelmed by the support shown from fellow protesters.




					www.foxnews.com
				




.


----------



## eagle7-31

JGalt said:


> A very powerful 2-minute video.
> 
> "Trudeau needs to be stopped"


they are not burning cities and attacking police officers, calling for defunding the police or anything like that so the left wing loons do not like them,


----------



## jc456

antontoo said:


> Seriously? You don't think blocking bridges and disrupting supply chain qualifies as economic terrorism?
> 
> Source you "public support" claim, because I'm pretty sure that's just some bullshit you pulled out of your ass.


Didn’t Trudeau block the bridges?


----------



## AntonToo

OKTexas said:


> They are allowing traffic through on the bridges, I guess your commie propaganda media hasn't told you they have one lane open. Also no one has an entitlement to their labor, I guess you commies think all the thing you want to buy just magically appears in the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Supporters rally around Canadian trucker convoy providing food, gas and rides
> 
> 
> Canadian truckers in Freedom Convoy describe being overwhelmed by the support shown from fellow protesters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


Is that what you are down to? Straight up lying?

Canadian *truckers blocked traffic Monday on the suspension bridge, preventing motorists from passing and eventually shutting down the international gateway.*

U.S.-bound bridge traffic reopened early *Tuesday*, a day after the ongoing protest forced the busy span to close, but the *U.S. side was still impassable*, setting off a firestorm of political activity and tough talk.

The Michigan Department of Transportation began suggesting Tuesday morning the Detroit-Windsor Tunnel or the Blue Water Bridge — which goes from Port Huron to Sarnia, Ontario — as alternative routes.

By *Tuesday night*, more protesters joined and began blocking the Blue Water Bridge. Although it's still open, the *wait times are reaching 90 minutes for commercial vehicles and the line stretches 6 miles.*









						Ambassador Bridge partly reopens after shutdown protesters, Blue Water Bridge experiences delays
					

But, police said, Canadian-bound traffic is still closed. It is unclear when it will fully reopen.



					www.freep.com
				





And you've said Truckers have popular support. I called bullshit on that and asked for source. Your reply has none, so I guess you conceed it to be so.


----------



## jc456

antontoo said:


> Is that what you are down to? Straight up lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key U.S.-Canada border crossing blocked by truckers fighting Trudeau's COVID curbs
> 
> 
> The busiest land crossing from the United States to Canada remained shut on Tuesday after Canadian truckers blocked lanes on Monday to protest their government's pandemic control measures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian Truckers Block Major International Bridge in Detroit


You didn’t answer me, didn’t Trudeau block bridges?


----------



## jc456

sartre play said:


> We have enough of our own problems, Maybe we need to let our Canadian neighbors work on the problem.


Why’s xiden calling Trudeau then?


----------



## jc456

Look, the demofks all concerned about commerce!! Don’t give a shit about the illegals down south creating chaos in four states. But stay off that bridge Trudeau owns no responsibility for closing Canadian borders! Can’t make it up. The leaches eating demofk poop daily


----------



## daveman

antontoo said:


> Well then you need to check you damn ears.
> 
> "I want to be very clear about all of this: Rioting is not protesting. Looting is not protesting. Setting fires is not protesting. None of this is protesting. It's lawlessness, plain and simple. And those who do it should be prosecuted," Biden said. "Violence will not bring change, it will only bring destruction. It's wrong in every way." - Biden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Biden condemns violence and asks if Americans 'really feel safe under Donald Trump'
> 
> 
> Democratic nominee Joe Biden declared Monday that President Donald Trump has made America a more dangerous place -- blaming Trump for fomenting racial unrest and sidestepping responsibility for the coronavirus pandemic and the ensuing economic crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com


Candidate Biden said that, in a vain attempt to make Republicans believe he supports law and order.

Has President Biden said anything about rioting, other than the usual nonsense about Jan 6?


----------



## daveman

jc456 said:


> How do you personally know exactly?


THE GOVERNMENT TOLD HIM AND THE GOVERNMENT NEVER DOES ANYTHING WRONG AMEN


----------



## AntonToo

daveman said:


> Biden said that


Thats right, so don't you forget that.


----------



## daveman

antontoo said:


> Is that what you are down to? Straight up lying?
> 
> Canadian *truckers blocked traffic Monday on the suspension bridge, preventing motorists from passing and eventually shutting down the international gateway.*
> 
> U.S.-bound bridge traffic reopened early *Tuesday*, a day after the ongoing protest forced the busy span to close, but the *U.S. side was still impassable*, setting off a firestorm of political activity and tough talk.
> 
> The Michigan Department of Transportation began suggesting Tuesday morning the Detroit-Windsor Tunnel or the Blue Water Bridge — which goes from Port Huron to Sarnia, Ontario — as alternative routes.
> 
> By *Tuesday night*, more protesters joined and began blocking the Blue Water Bridge. Although it's still open, the *wait times are reaching 90 minutes for commercial vehicles and the line stretches 6 miles.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambassador Bridge partly reopens after shutdown protesters, Blue Water Bridge experiences delays
> 
> 
> But, police said, Canadian-bound traffic is still closed. It is unclear when it will fully reopen.
> 
> 
> 
> www.freep.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you've said Truckers have popular support. I called bullshit on that and asked for source. Your reply has none, so I guess you conceed it to be so.


If Fidel's boy rescinded the mandates, trucks would be rolling in ten minutes.


----------



## daveman

antontoo said:


> Thats right, so don't you forget that.


That's perilously close to editing my post to make it seem I said something I didn't.

But of course, I know why you did it.  You can't find a quote of President Biden saying anything about leftist rioting.


----------



## AntonToo

daveman said:


> That's perilously close to editing my post


Bulshit. Go ahead and report it if you want a mod to verify that for you as well.

Biden said it, other prominent Democrats said it as well. 

You were wrong and it's too bad you can't just admit the obvious.


----------



## AntonToo

Bob Blaylock said:


> Yes, vaccines are.
> 
> This mRNA shit is not.


Even if you belive that bullshit then just get the non-mRNA vaccine instead of being disruptive assholes.

DUH.


----------



## daveman

antontoo said:


> Bulshit. Go ahead and report it if you want a mod to verify that for you as well.
> 
> Biden said it, other prominent Democrats said it as well.
> 
> You were wrong and it's too bad you can't just admit the obvious.


So, no quotes of President Biden condemning leftist riots.

Run along, now.


----------



## AntonToo

daveman said:


> So, no quotes of President Biden condemning leftist riots.
> 
> Run along, now.


Pathetic.


----------



## jc456

daveman said:


> If Fidel's boy rescinded the mandates, trucks would be rolling in ten minutes.


Exactly, seems it’s Trudeau blocking commerce again


----------



## jc456

antontoo said:


> Pathetic.


It is, why do you suppose xiden didn’t condemn them? You’re his butt buds


----------



## daveman

antontoo said:


> Even if you belive that bullshit then just get the non-mRNA vaccine instead of being disruptive assholes.
> 
> DUH.


Are there any approved in America?


----------



## daveman

antontoo said:


> Pathetic.


That's not a quote from President Biden condemning leftist rioting.


----------



## jc456

antontoo said:


> Even if you belive that bullshit then just get the non-mRNA vaccine instead of being disruptive assholes.
> 
> DUH.


Why are you so afraid of unvaccinated if you’re vaxxed?


----------



## daveman

jc456 said:


> Why are you so afraid of unvaccinated if you’re vaxxed?


THE UNVACCINATED MUST BE VACCINATED TO PROTECT THE PEOPLE WHO ARE VACCINATED BUT AREN'T PROTECTED BY THEIR VACCINATIONS


----------



## eagle1462010

daveman said:


> THE UNVACCINATED MUST BE VACCINATED TO PROTECT THE PEOPLE WHO ARE VACCINATED BUT AREN'T PROTECTED BY THEIR VACCINATIONS


I think im gonna wear a sign that says im unvaccinated and chase people in the store.  Lol


----------



## daveman

eagle1462010 said:


> I think im gonna wear a sign that says im unvaccinated and chase people in the store.  Lol


UNVACCINATED BOOGA BOOGA


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS

antontoo said:


> Horsecrap, plenty of people got arrested.
> 
> But even if you do have legitimate complaints for some local enforcement, how the hell is that an excuse to not hold truckers to law?



Just pick one of the excuses you leftists use to allow illegal aliens to break the law.


----------



## Kondor3

SassyIrishLass said:


> Oh and you know they're truckers how?
> 
> First off they look like kids


Not our circus...

Not our monkeys...

We have no dog in that fight...


----------



## jc456

daveman said:


> THE UNVACCINATED MUST BE VACCINATED TO PROTECT THE PEOPLE WHO ARE VACCINATED BUT AREN'T PROTECTED BY THEIR VACCINATIONS


Ahh


----------



## j-mac

Kondor3 said:


> Not our circus...
> 
> Not our monkeys...
> 
> We have no dog in that fight...











						US trucker convoy coming: Joe Biden will ignore protests at his peril
					

As hard as it is to imagine, President Biden’s political fortunes are about to get worse.




					thehill.com


----------



## Clipper

daveman said:


> Oh, if ONLY they'd looted liquor stores and burned down their neighbor's businesses!  Then it would be a legitimate protest!


Trudeau should have ordered them to move along within 48 hours or face arrest & have their rigs impounded. 

There. Fixed it.


----------



## daveman

Clipper said:


> Trudeau should have ordered them to move along within 48 hours or face arrest & have their rigs impounded.
> 
> There. Fixed it.


Yay!  Fascism to the rescue!


----------



## Clipper

daveman said:


> Yay!  Fascism to the rescue!


That's not fascism, dope.


----------



## daveman

Clipper said:


> That's not fascism, dope.


It sure as fuck isn't freedom, you retard.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

JGalt said:


> A very powerful 2-minute video.
> 
> "Trudeau needs to be stopped"


They should just burn churches down ....no one from the fascist government will care ...


----------



## OKTexas

antontoo said:


> Is that what you are down to? Straight up lying?
> 
> Canadian *truckers blocked traffic Monday on the suspension bridge, preventing motorists from passing and eventually shutting down the international gateway.*
> 
> U.S.-bound bridge traffic reopened early *Tuesday*, a day after the ongoing protest forced the busy span to close, but the *U.S. side was still impassable*, setting off a firestorm of political activity and tough talk.
> 
> The Michigan Department of Transportation began suggesting Tuesday morning the Detroit-Windsor Tunnel or the Blue Water Bridge — which goes from Port Huron to Sarnia, Ontario — as alternative routes.
> 
> By *Tuesday night*, more protesters joined and began blocking the Blue Water Bridge. Although it's still open, the *wait times are reaching 90 minutes for commercial vehicles and the line stretches 6 miles.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ambassador Bridge partly reopens after shutdown protesters, Blue Water Bridge experiences delays
> 
> 
> But, police said, Canadian-bound traffic is still closed. It is unclear when it will fully reopen.
> 
> 
> 
> www.freep.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you've said Truckers have popular support. I called bullshit on that and asked for source. Your reply has none, so I guess you conceed it to be so.





Wow, I'm impressed commie, you managed to find a week old link that would support your claim. BTW, your claim and link are no longer accurate.









						Canadians Support Freedom Convoy Truckers with Food, Gas, and Rides
					

Truckers in the Canadian Freedom Convoy are lauding the efforts of their fellow citizens and protestors on the ground in Ottawa.




					www.breitbart.com
				












						The Canadian truckers’ Freedom Convoy has massive support, but the mainstream media is ignoring it - LifeSite
					

With miles upon miles of trucks and their supporters now arriving in Ottawa, it is clear that Trudeau was wrong to imply that those opposed to the coercive COVID mandates are merely a 'fringe minority.'




					www.lifesitenews.com
				




.


----------



## AntonToo

OKTexas said:


> Wow, I'm impressed commie, you managed to find a week old link that would support your claim. BTW, your claim and link are no longer accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canadians Support Freedom Convoy Truckers with Food, Gas, and Rides
> 
> 
> Truckers in the Canadian Freedom Convoy are lauding the efforts of their fellow citizens and protestors on the ground in Ottawa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Canadian truckers’ Freedom Convoy has massive support, but the mainstream media is ignoring it - LifeSite
> 
> 
> With miles upon miles of trucks and their supporters now arriving in Ottawa, it is clear that Trudeau was wrong to imply that those opposed to the coercive COVID mandates are merely a 'fringe minority.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.lifesitenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


In your own words, what is the evidence in your half-baked article from a fringe BS mill that those blocker-truckers are popular.

This is going to be great


----------



## OKTexas

antontoo said:


> In your own words, what is the evidence in your half-baked article from a fringe BS mill that those blocker-truckers are popular.
> 
> This is going to be great




Piss off commie, you didn't have time to read the articles and watch the videos before you replied. I'll be damned if I'm going to spoon feed you reality.

.


----------



## MarcATL

These astroturf "protests" are *not* conservative.


----------



## AntonToo

OKTexas said:


> Piss off commie, you didn't have time to read the articles and watch the videos before you replied. I'll be damned if I'm going to spoon feed you reality.
> 
> .


Oh I've read it and I know there is no real evidence in it, that is EXACTLY WHY I'm laughing at you and your gross inability to support the fantastical garbage you peddle.

You get caught time and time again and don't seem to be wiser for it.


----------



## OKTexas

antontoo said:


> Oh I've read it and I know there is no real evidence in it, that is EXACTLY WHY I'm laughing at you and your gross inability to support the fantastical garbage you peddle.
> 
> You get caught time and time again and don't seem to be wiser for it.




What did you fail to understand about "PISS OFF"? No matter what is provided you'll claim it's never enough. Ya know what that make you? A slimy commie troll, so I'll reiterate, PISS OFF!

.


----------



## eagle1462010

Clipper said:


> Trudeau should have ordered them to move along within 48 hours or face arrest & have their rigs impounded.
> 
> There. Fixed it.


Heil Hitler


----------



## Dragonlady

TemplarKormac said:


> And can you or the people in that article prove they were affiliated with the truckers?
> 
> EDIT: No, you/they can't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottawa arson hoax: Fire not connected with convoy protests
> 
> 
> Ottawa Police are still investigating the apartment fire, while Jonathan Kay and independent journalists seem to be the only ones debunking rumours that this was caused by convoy protesters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rebelnews.com



Rebel News?????  That's not a source for anything.  

You found a site on the internet that denied something you didn't believe anyway.  It's gotta be legit, right????


----------



## j-mac

MarcATL said:


> These astroturf "protests" are *not* conservative.


“Astroturf” now there’s a blast from the past …. Lol


----------



## Clipper

daveman said:


> It sure as fuck isn't freedom, you retard.


"Freedom" doesn't include having the right to shut down entire cities because they want to have a hissy fit over a fucking mask or a vaccine, jerkoff.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

Bob Blaylock said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> *…officer was reportedly attacked* while attempting to seize fuel from a protest truck…
> 
> 
> 
> The victim of an attempted robbery, _“attacking”_ the criminal that is trying to rob him is not the one who is committing a crime.
> 
> If the robber is acting under color of law, then that makes his crime all the more severe, and the intended victim all the more justified in defending himself and his property.
Click to expand...


  It has just occurred to me, a significant and startling difference between the Canadian truckers' protest, and the _“mostly peaceful protests”_ that have been taking place here in America, by _Black *LIES* Matter_ and related filth.

  In the latter, looting makes up one of the major activities of the _“protesters”_.  In fact, looting appears even to be one of the primary motives, a way for criminal filth to steal while claiming to be doing so for a cause.

  In Canaduh, it is the authorities that have now been caught looting, stealing fuel, food, and supplies from the protesters.


----------



## gipper

Dragonlady said:


> Rebel News?????  That's not a source for anything.
> 
> You found a site on the internet that denied something you didn't believe anyway.  It's gotta be legit, right????


Apparently protesting government tyranny is only okay when the left does it.


----------



## eagle1462010

Clipper said:


> "Freedom" doesn't include having the right to shut down entire cities because they want to have a hissy fit over a fucking mask or a vaccine, jerkoff.


You seemed fine with last election riot season with Burn Loot and Murder


----------



## FA_Q2

antontoo said:


> Seriously? You don't think blocking bridges and disrupting supply chain qualifies as economic terrorism?
> 
> Source you "public support" claim, because I'm pretty sure that's just some bullshit you pulled out of your ass.


....

Obviously it's not terrorism.

Wow, you have to be un utter idiot to think it is.


----------



## FA_Q2

eagle7-31 said:


> they are not burning cities and attacking police officers, calling for defunding the police or anything like that so the left wing loons do not like them,


Because those things are not terrorism, apparently.

But peacefully blocking traffic, that is terrorism.


Burn my house down?  That is not using terror.  Blocking a street though, THAT is TERRIFYING!


----------



## FA_Q2

daveman said:


> That's perilously close to editing my post to make it seem I said something I didn't.
> 
> But of course, I know why you did it.  You can't find a quote of President Biden saying anything about leftist rioting.


The gaslighting will never stop.  It is fucking disgusting.

Democrats, the fucking leadership not some yahoo message board posters, have been openly supporting groups burning down buildings and rioting.







Yet they openly support governments enacting measures to deal with terrorists because of a PEACEFUL protest.  What a fucking crock.  But what do we expect from a world leader that says this:









						NOTEBOOK: Asked what country he most admires, Trudeau’s answer is no longer China - National | Globalnews.ca
					

It’s useful to remember that, back then, he was the front-runner in a race to be the leader of the third party in Parliament. The NDP was the Official Opposition. Stephen Harper’s Conservatives were the government.




					globalnews.ca
				



"The future prime minister’s odd answer: 'You know, there’s a level of admiration I actually have for China ….'

China? Why China?

'Because their basic dictatorship is allowing them to actually turn their economy around on a dime and say ‘we need to go green  fastest…we need to start investing in solar.' ”

He didn't just say he admires China.  He said he admires China BECAUSE they have a dictatorship!  That should have told Canadians they made a fucking error allowing him to attain a position of power at all let alone the Prime Minster.


----------



## FA_Q2

MarcATL said:


> These astroturf "protests" are *not* conservative.


Astroturf is a bullshit term to apply here.  There is no manner that you can actually fit that term here.  It is obvious you are reflexively using because your biased bullshit.

But the real question is why would it being 'conservative' or not matter anyway?  Is that supposed to matter?


----------



## hadit

daveman said:


> No way.  Feminist dance therapists are the very kingpin -- ooops, sorry, my patriarchy slipped -- errr, the lynchpin of -- dang it!  That's racist!  I mean, feminist dance therapists are the very cornerstone of civilization!


How dare you put them in a corner!!!


----------



## MarcATL

FA_Q2 said:


> Astroturf is a bullshit term to apply here.  There is no manner that you can actually fit that term here.  It is obvious you are reflexively using because your biased bullshit.
> 
> But the real question is why would it being 'conservative' or not matter anyway?  Is that supposed to matter?


Are these not *self-proclaimed* conservatives engaging in these "protests?"


----------



## AntonToo

daveman said:


> Are there any approved in America?


Of course, J&J vaccine is approved in US and Canada. AstraZeneca is also approved in Canada.





__





						COVID-19 viral vector-based vaccines - Canada.ca
					

Information on viral vector-based vaccines for COVID-19, including on-going monitoring on their safety and effectiveness.




					www.canada.ca
				




mRNA objections to getting vaccinated are pure bullshit


----------



## FA_Q2

MarcATL said:


> Are these not *self-proclaimed* conservatives engaging in these "protests?"


And?

It is still irrelevant.  I did not say they claimed otherwise.  I made the statement that you thinking it was not conservative is not relevant to anything whatsoever.  And the claim it is astroturf still does not fit.


----------



## daveman

MarcATL said:


> These astroturf "protests" are *not* conservative.


Of course they are.  You can tell because people aren't looting and killing and raping and burning buildings.


----------



## daveman

Clipper said:


> "Freedom" doesn't include having the right to shut down entire cities because they want to have a hissy fit over a fucking mask or a vaccine, jerkoff.


Your definition of freedom doesn't mean shit, boy.  Yours is "you have the freedom to obey government commands, and if you refuse, you have the freedom to starve to death."

You assholes are getting more Soviet with each passing day.


----------



## daveman

FA_Q2 said:


> Because those things are not terrorism, apparently.
> 
> But peacefully blocking traffic, that is terrorism.
> 
> 
> Burn my house down?  That is not using terror.  Blocking a street though, THAT is TERRIFYING!


ONLY FASCISTS HONK THERE HORNS


----------



## eagle1462010

Clipper said:


> "Freedom" doesn't include having the right to shut down entire cities because they want to have a hissy fit over a fucking mask or a vaccine, jerkoff.



Cry me a River


----------



## daveman

FA_Q2 said:


> The gaslighting will never stop.  It is fucking disgusting.
> 
> Democrats, the fucking leadership not some yahoo message board posters, have been openly supporting groups burning down buildings and rioting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet they openly support governments enacting measures to deal with terrorists because of a PEACEFUL protest.  What a fucking crock.  But what do we expect from a world leader that says this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOTEBOOK: Asked what country he most admires, Trudeau’s answer is no longer China - National | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> It’s useful to remember that, back then, he was the front-runner in a race to be the leader of the third party in Parliament. The NDP was the Official Opposition. Stephen Harper’s Conservatives were the government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The future prime minister’s odd answer: 'You know, there’s a level of admiration I actually have for China ….'
> 
> China? Why China?
> 
> 'Because their basic dictatorship is allowing them to actually turn their economy around on a dime and say ‘we need to go green  fastest…we need to start investing in solar.' ”
> 
> He didn't just say he admires China.  He said he admires China BECAUSE they have a dictatorship!  That should have told Canadians they made a fucking error allowing him to attain a position of power at all let alone the Prime Minster.


All leftists support dictatorships and oppose freedom.

This is undeniable.


----------



## daveman

hadit said:


> How dare you put them in a corner!!!


  OMGoddess!  I'm so sorry!


----------



## daveman

MarcATL said:


> Are these not *self-proclaimed* conservatives engaging in these "protests?"


You don't even know what astroturf means in this context.


----------



## daveman

antontoo said:


> Of course, J&J vaccine is approved in US and Canada. AstraZeneca is also approved in Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 viral vector-based vaccines - Canada.ca
> 
> 
> Information on viral vector-based vaccines for COVID-19, including on-going monitoring on their safety and effectiveness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.canada.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mRNA objections to getting vaccinated are pure bullshit


The J&J vaccine has not been approved for general use.  It's still under the EUA.  

Your opinion of people's objections are meaningless.


----------



## eagle1462010

daveman said:


> The J&J vaccine has not been approved for general use.  It's still under the EUA.
> 
> Your opinion of people's objections are meaningless.


Doesn't matter.........They don't fucking work.


----------



## Clipper

daveman said:


> Your definition of freedom doesn't mean shit, boy.  Yours is "you have the freedom to obey government commands, and if you refuse, you have the freedom to starve to death."
> 
> You assholes are getting more Soviet with each passing day.


You should be locked up abroad in some third world hellhole. Then you'll be crying for the freedom you enjoy here that you bitch about.


----------



## eagle1462010

Clipper said:


> You should be locked up abroad in some third world hellhole. Then you'll be crying for the freedom you enjoy here that you bitch about.


Why don't you try it


----------



## daveman

Clipper said:


> You should be locked up abroad in some third world hellhole. Then you'll be crying for the freedom you enjoy here that you bitch about.


You sure are generous with other people's violence.  Why don't you unass your couch and go put people who think they should make their own medical decisions in a camp?  You're not accomplishing anything bitching impotently on the internet.


----------



## Ame®icano

JGalt said:


> A very powerful 2-minute video.
> 
> "Trudeau needs to be stopped"


The question I have is why does PM need emergency war powers to stop how he calls them "small fringe minority". 

He used to be an actor... but he's not acting anymore.


----------



## Clipper

daveman said:


> You sure are generous with other people's violence.  Why don't you unass your couch and go put people who think they should make their own medical decisions in a camp?  You're not accomplishing anything bitching impotently on the internet.


Where did I say that anyone should be put in a camp? Try to filter the voices you hear in your head before repeating nonsense.


----------



## Ame®icano

JGalt said:


> The only people who displayed Confederate/Nazi flags at the Canadian trucker's protest were agent provocateurs from the Canadian government.


----------



## daveman

Clipper said:


> Where did I say that anyone should be put in a camp? Try to filter the voices you hear in your head before repeating nonsense.


*"You should be locked up abroad in some third world hellhole."*

Dumbass.


----------



## Clipper

daveman said:


> *"You should be locked up abroad in some third world hellhole."*
> 
> Dumbass.


You totally missed my point, screwball.


----------



## Ame®icano

antontoo said:


> Seriously? You don't think blocking bridges and disrupting supply chain qualifies as economic terrorism?
> 
> Source you "public support" claim, because I'm pretty sure that's just some bullshit you pulled out of your ass.



Every bridge, overpass, every small town support truckers. The only ones who do not support them are urban NPCs who are complaining how their pets are shitting in their beds from all the honking.


----------



## Ame®icano

daveman said:


> Candidate Biden said that, in a vain attempt to make Republicans believe he supports law and order.
> 
> Has President Biden said anything about rioting, other than the usual nonsense about Jan 6?



There is nothing leftists wont do to advance their cause. 

Candidate Biden supported BLM and their violence, he took a knee with them number of times. 

He still support them, cause he needs their votes. And those who don't support him, they're not black.


----------



## daveman

Clipper said:


> You totally missed my point, screwball.


Horseshit.  You're too dumb for me to miss your point.  

Well?  Gonna unass the couch and go round up people?

No?  

Gasp.


----------



## Ame®icano

jc456 said:


> Exactly, seems it’s Trudeau blocking commerce again



He's been blocking commerce with the US for two years now. Of course, due to "COVID". 

I live near the border, waiting time for trucks to cross the bridge was between 4 and 12 hours.


----------



## Ame®icano

Deplorable Yankee said:


> They should just burn churches down ....no one from the fascist government will care ...
> 
> View attachment 601902


----------



## Jim H - VA USA

JGalt said:


> A very powerful 2-minute video.
> 
> "Trudeau needs to be stopped"


It's just a mask.​​It's not just. It's unjust.​


----------



## Clipper

daveman said:


> Horseshit.  You're too dumb for me to miss your point.
> 
> Well?  Gonna unass the couch and go round up people?
> 
> No?
> 
> Gasp.


My point was not that unmasked people should be locked up, you fucking retard. My point was that asshats like you have freedoms here that you don't aporeciate as you constantly berate this Country because a Dem is POTUS. 

Got it now you fucking half baked jerkoff?


----------



## Ame®icano

daveman said:


> The J&J vaccine has not been approved for general use.  It's still under the EUA.
> 
> Your opinion of people's objections are meaningless.



Pfizer BioNTech and original Moderna are under EUA only, and administered in the US.

Pfizer Comirnaty and Moderna Spikevax are fully approved, but not administered in the US. 

People have been tricked into believing they're receiving fully approved "vaccines".


----------



## AntonToo

Ame®icano said:


> Every bridge, overpass, every small town support truckers.


What the hell did you just say?


----------



## AntonToo

Ame®icano said:


> urban NPC


What the fuck is wrong with you?

*People* live in cities, real people dumbass, not some bots you seem to think of them as.

In US 89% of population lives in Urban areas. That number is 81% for Canada.


----------



## daveman

Clipper said:


> My point was not that unmasked people should be locked up, you fucking retard. My point was that asshats like you have freedoms here that you don't aporeciate as you constantly berate this Country because a Dem is POTUS.
> 
> Got it now you fucking half baked jerkoff?


I hate to break it to you, but I have no obligation to join you in kissing Biden's ass.  I will criticize him as I see fit, and there ain't shit you can do about it.

I don't criticize America.  I criticize Biden and Democrats who are doing their damnedest to fuck up my country.

Got it now, you irrational retard?


----------



## AntonToo

Ame®icano said:


> Pfizer BioNTech and original Moderna are under EUA only


Stop spreading bullshit, both have full FDA aproval.









						Full FDA Approval of a COVID-19 Vaccine: What You Should Know
					

The three COVID-19 vaccines authorized for use in the U.S. are safe and effective in helping prevent serious disease or death due to the coronavirus. Learn more about how these vaccines can help prevent COVID-19.




					www.hopkinsmedicine.org


----------



## jc456

Ame®icano said:


> He's been blocking commerce with the US for two years now. Of course, due to "COVID".
> 
> I live near the border, waiting time for trucks to cross the bridge was between 4 and 12 hours.


Didn’t give a shit about Canadians ever


----------



## Clipper

daveman said:


> I hate to break it to you, but I have no obligation to join you in kissing Biden's ass.  I will criticize him as I see fit, and there ain't shit you can do about it.
> 
> I don't criticize America.  I criticize Biden and Democrats who are doing their damnedest to fuck up my country.
> 
> Got it now, you irrational retard?


"Your Country"? Excuse me, I didn't know this was "your country". 

A right wing jerkoff calling me irrational while claiming that the U.S.A. is "my country". 

Priceless!


----------



## Ame®icano

antontoo said:


> Stop spreading bullshit, both have full FDA aproval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full FDA Approval of a COVID-19 Vaccine: What You Should Know
> 
> 
> The three COVID-19 vaccines authorized for use in the U.S. are safe and effective in helping prevent serious disease or death due to the coronavirus. Learn more about how these vaccines can help prevent COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hopkinsmedicine.org



Your link explain process for full FDA approval, which neither of current approved "vaccines" completed.

Again, only Pfizer Comirnaty and Moderna Spikevax "vaccines are fully approved by the FDA, and they're not administered in the US.

The "vaccines" administered in the US are original Moderna, Pfizer BioNTech and J&J, and they all have only Emergency Use Authorization.

Read the approval documents, moron. Or try to refuse signing waver when you're getting a shot.


----------



## Ame®icano




----------



## Bob Blaylock

antontoo said:


> Stop spreading bullshit, both have full FDA aproval.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full FDA Approval of a COVID-19 Vaccine: What You Should Know
> 
> 
> The three COVID-19 vaccines authorized for use in the U.S. are safe and effective in helping prevent serious disease or death due to the coronavirus. Learn more about how these vaccines can help prevent COVID-19.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hopkinsmedicine.org



  To legitimately get full FDA authorization takes many, many more years than this mRNA shit has been around.

  A new drug properly going through the process, would, at this point in time, possibly be in phase three trials, which should involve no more than several hundred to a few thousand test subjects.  But based on the results we are now seeing, it is dubious that this mRNA would have made it to phase three.

  Dangerous and illegal shortcuts have been taken in rushing these drugs to market without proper testing.


----------



## AntonToo

Bob Blaylock said:


> To legitimately get full FDA authorization takes many, many more years


As a matter of simple fact it is fully and legitimately authorized.





__





						FDA Gives Full Approval to Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine | AHA
					

The Food and Drug Administration today granted full approval for the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine for individuals age 16 and over. The vaccine, which will now be marketed as Comirnaty, is the first COVID-19 vaccine to go beyond emergency use status in the United States.




					www.aha.org
				




When you say it is not, you are stating a counter factual (aka bullshit).


----------



## FA_Q2

antontoo said:


> As a matter of simple fact it is fully and legitimately authorized.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FDA Gives Full Approval to Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 Vaccine | AHA
> 
> 
> The Food and Drug Administration today granted full approval for the Pfizer-BioNTech COVID-19 vaccine for individuals age 16 and over. The vaccine, which will now be marketed as Comirnaty, is the first COVID-19 vaccine to go beyond emergency use status in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aha.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you say it is not, you are stating a counter factual (aka bullshit).


The fascination with CDC approval, particularly from a group that does not trust them, baffles me.

There have been hundreds of millions of doses of the vaccine administered.  Hundreds of millions.

I could not give a flying fuck what the CDC has to say about the vaccine, the numbers for its efficacy are easy to look up, the studies are readily available and they are not all that difficult to understand (the results at least, the process is complicated as hell).

That is all I ever needed to take the vaccine, they have proven themselves.  End of story.  Those railing on the emergency use authorization are doing so dishonestly from the get go as they do not, and I actually agree here, trust the CDC in the first place.


----------



## AntonToo

Ame®icano said:


> View attachment 602472
> View attachment 602473


Yep, you better roll over on your public health policy OR THE ECONOMY GETS IT!

Biden and Trudeau should not be negotiating or conceeding anything to these economy hostage taking terrorists, it will only lead to more nutbag disruptions.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

antontoo said:


> Yep, you better roll over on your public health policy OR THE ECONOMY GETS IT!
> 
> Biden and Trudeau should not be negotiating or conceeding anything to these economy hostage taking terrorists.


You need a booster


----------



## AntonToo

Deplorable Yankee said:


> You need a booster


I do actually.

Getting one tommrow even though I had omicron booster already 2 months ago.

You know why? Because I'm not a fucked in the head paranoid nutter and comply with my workplace policy.

I get my flu shots every year and there is nothing different about this vaccination. It's no big deal


----------



## AntonToo

FA_Q2 said:


> The fascination with CDC approval, particularly from a group that does not trust them, baffles me.
> 
> There have been hundreds of millions of doses of the vaccine administered.  Hundreds of millions.
> 
> I could not give a flying fuck what the CDC has to say about the vaccine, the numbers for its efficacy are easy to look up, the studies are readily available and they are not all that difficult to understand (the results at least, the process is complicated as hell).
> 
> That is all I ever needed to take the vaccine, they have proven themselves.  End of story.  Those railing on the emergency use authorization are doing so dishonestly from the get go as they do not, and I actually agree here, trust the CDC in the first place.


It's all just an jumping from one argument of convinience to the next, when in reality they are just paranoid nuts afraid of shots and gobamint.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

antontoo said:


> I do actually.
> 
> Getting one tommrow even though I had omicron booster already 2 months ago.
> 
> You know why? Because I'm not a fucked in the head paranoid nutter and comply with my workplace policy.
> 
> I get my flu shots every year and there is nothing different about this vaccination. It's no big deal


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

The popes not gonna like this


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Finance minister is a hot Lil coke whore 
It's unfuckin believable lol
Although not really ...I've been saying the entire west is coming down hard baby ....pun not intended


----------



## fncceo

Ringtone said:


> It just stops you from living your life.



It doesn't stop me... and they're not burning down police stations and big box stores.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Bro!


----------



## Ame®icano

antontoo said:


> Yep, you better roll over on your public health policy OR THE ECONOMY GETS IT!
> 
> Biden and Trudeau should not be negotiating or conceeding anything to these economy hostage taking terrorists, it will only lead to more nutbag disruptions.



COVID is nutbag disruption.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

antontoo said:


> As a matter of simple fact it is fully and legitimately authorized.



  That's a lie.

  Under the processes set up by our current laws and regulations, it simply is not possible for a new drug to be fully approved as fast as this mRNA shit purportedly has.

  Thalidomide was much better tested and vetted before it was put into general use, than any of this mRNA shit has been.


----------



## Ame®icano

antontoo said:


> I do actually.
> 
> Getting one tommrow even though I had omicron booster already 2 months ago.
> 
> You know why? Because I'm not a fucked in the head paranoid nutter and comply with my workplace policy.
> 
> I get my flu shots every year and there is nothing different about this vaccination. It's no big deal



Ask them which "vaccine" booster you're getting, and can you sue manufacturer if something goes wrong.


----------



## jc456

Clipper said:


> "Your Country"? Excuse me, I didn't know this was "your country".
> 
> A right wing jerkoff calling me irrational while claiming that the U.S.A. is "my country".
> 
> Priceless!


yep, my country. what about fkwad?  say something you small person.  you anti american anti freedom fk.  See in my country we have liberty and the pursuit of happiness.  Free speech, right to bear arms,  and a right to tell you to fk off.


----------



## jc456

antontoo said:


> Yep, you better roll over on your public health policy OR THE ECONOMY GETS IT!
> 
> Biden and Trudeau should not be negotiating or conceeding anything to these economy hostage taking terrorists, it will only lead to more nutbag disruptions.


so again, if you got vaccinated, why are you afraid of unvaccinated?  Why is it compliance fks such as yourself have no response?  You're a big boy, you complied with the nazi regime.  So question, if the jews would have fought back, would that have made them terrorists?  Just asking a screw loose bum such as yourself, since you have your tongue on the ground.

you are indeed ignorant of history.  thanks for letting us know that.


----------



## jc456

antontoo said:


> I do actually.
> 
> Getting one tommrow even though I had omicron booster already 2 months ago.
> 
> You know why? Because I'm not a fucked in the head paranoid nutter and comply with my workplace policy.
> 
> I get my flu shots every year and there is nothing different about this vaccination. It's no big deal


that post indeed makes you literally fked in the head.  hahahaahahahahahahahaha look at the wittle compliance momma's boy.  So with your analogy, jews were terrorists.  hahahahahhahahahahaha listen to this fked in the head lamb.


----------



## Ame®icano

The story about Nazi flag at the protest by an eye witness.


----------



## AntonToo

Ame®icano said:


> Ask them which "vaccine" booster you're getting, and can you sue manufacturer if something goes wrong.


Wrong again, no you can't, unless there was some sort of production defect. FDA authorizations of these vaccines shield them from any lawsuit.

And it's moot anyway, something going wrong risk is on par with taking aspirin.


----------



## jc456

Ame®icano said:


> The story about Nazi flag at the protest by an eye witness.


I would like for the people in charge to answer this one question, if the jews would have fought back against Hitler, would that have made them Nazi's?  Kind of some odd logic by the local Nazi regimes.


----------



## Ame®icano

antontoo said:


> Wrong again, no you can't, unless there was some sort of production defect. FDA authorizations of these vaccines shield them from any lawsuit.
> 
> And it's moot anyway, something going wrong risk is on par with taking aspirin.



Newsflash bucko, no FDA fully approved product has immunity shield.

Only EUA approved products are free from liability. By law.

So, ask yourself, if those shots are so safe, and risk is in par with taking an aspirin, why they can't be sued?


----------



## jc456

antontoo said:


> Wrong again, no you can't, unless there was some sort of production defect. FDA authorizations of these vaccines shield them from any lawsuit.
> 
> And it's moot anyway, something going wrong risk is on par with taking aspirin.


you can't be that fking stupid.  authorized medication suits happen all the time.  you will literally do anything to lick a demofk but.


----------



## jc456

Ame®icano said:


> Newsflash bucko, no FDA fully approved product has immunity shield.
> 
> Only EUA approved products are free from liability. By law.
> 
> So, ask yourself, if those shots are so safe, and risk is in par with taking an aspiring, why they can't be sued?


He still hasn't answered the number one question, if the vaccines work, why be afraid of an unvaccinated person?  He knows they are flawed, he simply chooses to bunker in with the nazis.  Because all that means is compliance to an order.  And I don't report to government, they report to me.


----------



## Ame®icano

jc456 said:


> He still hasn't answered the number one question, if the vaccines work, why be afraid of an unvaccinated person?  He knows they are flawed, he simply chooses to bunker in with the nazis.  Because all that means is compliance to an order.  And I don't report to government, they report to me.



I don't tell anyone to take or not to take a shot. It should be individual decision. 

EUA products cannot be mandated by anyone, not federal government, not state government, not employers. By law.

Scotus rejected federal government mandates as illegal.

As more "vaccine" data becomes available, more provinces in Canada and countries in Europe are dropping mandates and restrictions. However, these hypochondriacs who are unhappy and want government to keep them more secure are doing everything they can to limit our freedoms. If they feel unsafe, they should stay at home and let the rest of society live a normal life.


----------



## jc456

Ame®icano said:


> I don't tell anyone to take or not to take a shot. It should be individual decision.
> 
> EUA products cannot be mandated by anyone, not federal government, not state government, not employers. By law.
> 
> Scotus rejected federal government mandates as illegal.
> 
> As more "vaccine" data becomes available, more provinces in Canada and countries in Europe are dropping mandates and restrictions. However, these hypochondriacs who are unhappy and want government to keep them more secure are doing everything they can to limit our freedoms. If they feel unsafe, they should stay at home and let the rest of society live a normal life.


or they can answer the question.  If the vaccines work, why be afraid of an unvaccinated person?  I give a shit if they want to take that stupid shot or not, none of my business what they inject in their bodies.  However, to publicly declare that I must take without any explanation on why other than insulting me, well they can lick my shit off the sidewalk if and when I do that.  They are literally acting like Nazi's.


----------



## Ame®icano

jc456 said:


> or they can answer the question.  If the vaccines work, why be afraid of an unvaccinated person?  I give a shit if they want to take that stupid shot or not, none of my business what they inject in their bodies.  However, to publicly declare that I must take without any explanation on why other than insulting me, well they can lick my shit off the sidewalk if and when I do that.  They are literally acting like Nazi's.


----------



## jc456

Ame®icano said:


> View attachment 602613​


I'd like for that little nazi prick to answer how the opposition can be nazi's, they aren't in power!!!!  I mean, Nazi's were the party of power.  He is saying then that if the jews fought back, they'd be the Nazi's.  too fking funny.  They are truly and literally insane.

BTW, calling him a prick is nice.


----------



## Ame®icano

jc456 said:


> I'd like for that little nazi prick to answer how the opposition can be nazi's, they aren't in power!!!!  I mean, Nazi's were the party of power.  He is saying then that if the jews fought back, they'd be the Nazi's.  too fking funny.  They are truly and literally insane.
> 
> BTW, calling him a prick is nice.



You can't make this shit up... Castro Jr yesterday called Jewish member of parliament a Nazi supporter.


----------



## Paleman

SassyIrishLass said:


> Oh and you know they're truckers how?
> 
> First off they look like kids


I have no idea if these were truckers or not and it appears that the poster doesn't either. All they could say was assume and "I think". No direct evidence was presented that proved these morons were truckers. Just maybe it was a group trying to make the truckers look bad---it too is possible, I think, maybe.


----------



## jc456

Ame®icano said:


> You can't make this shit up... Castro Jr yesterday called Jewish member of parliament a Nazi supporter.


He then proceeded to impersonate PeeWee Herman when asked to apologize!! Hahaha

the classic, I know you are, but what am I


----------



## AntonToo

Ame®icano said:


> Newsflash bucko, no FDA fully approved product has immunity shield.
> 
> Only EUA approved products are free from liability. By law.
> 
> So, ask yourself, if those shots are so safe, and risk is in par with taking an aspirin, why they can't be sued?


Where do you get this this bullshit from?

Full Authorization from FDA absolutely shields drug manufacturers from any liability except production defects.

It basically certifies that the manufacturer did it's due diligence to ensure their product is safe and risks are defined.


----------



## AntonToo

Ame®icano said:


> So, ask yourself, if those shots are so safe, and risk is in par with taking an aspirin, why they can't be sued?


WTF?

They can't be sued just like aspirin producers can't be sued, unless there was production defect.

Who is pumping you full of all this crazy bullshit?


----------



## Ame®icano

antontoo said:


> WTF?
> 
> They can't be sued just like aspirin producers can't be sued, unless there was production defect.
> 
> Who is pumping you full of all this crazy bullshit



Hold on...

"aspirin producers can't be sued"...
"unless"...

They can or they can't, which is it?

If product is FDA approved, it doesn't have liability protection. Even if aspirin.

The COVID "vaccines" administered in the US are all under EUA, and under *2005 PREP Act**,* EUA vaccines are accompanied by a far reaching liability shield that protects all parties involved with the product from lawsuits.


----------



## Bob Blaylock

antontoo said:


> They can't be sued just like aspirin producers can't be sued, unless there was production defect.



  Aspirin has been around, and in widespread use, for more than a century and a half.  It's applications, it's efficacy, its safety, and its risks are very well known, and very well documented.

  The same cannot be said for this mRNA shit.  It is already being proven to carry significant risks of serious, even fatal short-term adverse effects, and at this point, it is not possible at all to know what its long-term effects will be.

  Companies that make this shit have been given the rare and not-legally-justified privilege of being able to profit from these drugs, without having had to put them through proper testing and without being liable for any problems that these drugs may turn out to cause.

  If Aspirin was as new and untested as this mRNA shot is, if companies were being allowed to sell it, and if it turned out that aspirin had serious, harmful side effects, the companies manufacturing and selling it would be facing devastating lawsuits, as happened to the manufacturers of thalidomide.


----------



## AntonToo

Bob Blaylock said:


> Aspirin has been around, and in widespread use, for more than a century and a half.  It's applications, it's efficacy, its safety, and its risks are very well known, and very well documented.
> 
> The same cannot be said for this mRNA shit.  It is already being proven to carry significant risks of serious, even fatal short-term adverse effects, and at this point, it is not possible at all to know what its long-term effects will be.
> 
> Companies that make this shit have been given the rare and not-legally-justified privilege of being able to profit from these drugs, without having had to put them through proper testing and without being liable for any problems that these drugs may turn out to cause.
> 
> If Aspirin was as new and untested as this mRNA shot is, if companies were being allowed to sell it, and if it turned out that aspirin had serious, harmful side effects, the companies manufacturing and selling it would be facing devastating lawsuits, as happened to the manufacturers of thalidomide.



7 years since human trials began with mRNA vaccines and a BILLION doses later you are still posting this nonsense?


----------



## AntonToo

Ame®icano said:


> Hold on...
> 
> "aspirin producers can't be sued"...
> "unless"...
> 
> They can or they can't, which is it?
> 
> If product is FDA approved, it doesn't have liability protection. Even if aspirin.


Are you retarded or something?

FDA approved drugs manufacturers can ONLY be sued if they screw up production.

If Moderna produces mRNA vaccine as it was tested they cannot be sued.

Same thing with aspirin manufacturer, if they properly produce aspirin they cannot be sued.

This is not a complex concept, yet you seem to have trouble grasping it.


----------



## jc456

antontoo said:


> Where do you get this this bullshit from?
> 
> Full Authorization from FDA absolutely shields drug manufacturers from any liability except production defects.
> 
> It basically certifies that the manufacturer did it's due diligence to ensure their product is safe and risks are defined.


nope!!!!!  Post the link alfalfa.


----------



## jc456

antontoo said:


> Are you retarded or something?
> 
> FDA approved drugs manufacturers can ONLY be sued if they screw up production.
> 
> If Moderna produces mRNA vaccine as it was tested they cannot be sued.
> 
> Same thing with aspirin manufacturer, if they properly produce aspirin they cannot be sued.
> 
> This is not a complex concept, yet you seem to have trouble grasping it.


can't make it up.  hahahahahahahahahahahaha dude you're killing me.


----------



## Ame®icano

antontoo said:


> Are you retarded or something?
> 
> FDA approved drugs manufacturers can ONLY be sued if they screw up production.
> 
> If Moderna produces mRNA vaccine as it was tested they cannot be sued.
> 
> Same thing with aspirin manufacturer, if they properly produce aspirin they cannot be sued.
> 
> This is not a complex concept, yet you seem to have trouble grasping it.



What you think, and what law says are completely opposite. 
I literally provided you a link with the LAW, and you're still posting idiocies. 

*2005 PREP Act*


----------



## Ame®icano

antontoo said:


> Where do you get this this bullshit from?
> 
> Full Authorization from FDA absolutely shields drug manufacturers from any liability except production defects.
> 
> It basically certifies that the manufacturer did it's due diligence to ensure their product is safe and risks are defined.



From the law.

Full FDA approval means product satisfied all clinical trial phases and is eligible for wide use, therefore there is no need for liability protection. Pfizer Comirnaty and Moderna Spikevax are both fully approved, but not administered in the US, because as fully approved "vaccines" they have no liability shield.

Products approved under EUA are considered experimental and under * 2005 PREP Act.  *those products are approved for emergency use and because of that they have immunity from lawsuits. That IS the only reason why original Moderna and Pfizer BioNTech are administered in the US, because they're immune from lawsuits.

I am not asking you to believe me. I am asking to read official documents. Pharma, media, even FDA, they can all lie and twist the truth, even lie... except when they're in court.

*Doe et al. v. Austin*, in short... U.S. Federal District Judge Allen Winsor of the U.S. District Court for the Northern District of Florida denied a *preliminary injunction* requested by 16 service members against the U.S. Military’s COVID vaccine mandate. A hearing is *scheduled* for *Sept. 14, 2022*. (???)

However, the judge’s acknowledgment that “*the DOD cannot mandate vaccines that only have an EUA*”. For two reasons.

One reason pertains to the difference in ingredients and manufacturing process between Pfizer’s EUA vaccine and the approved Comirnaty vaccine, and the other pertains to the legal difference between a *fully licensed vaccine and an EUA vaccine*. The latter reason would apply not just to the Pfizer-BioNTech vaccine, but also to the vaccines produced by Moderna and Johnson & Johnson (Janssen), both of which are authorized only as EUA products.

That alone tells you that FDA, government and media, they all lied to you about full approval of Pfizer BionTech "vaccine".

Pfizer BioNTech is approved under EUA only. Pfizer Comirnaty is fully approved. When FDA issued their approval, they issued series of confusing documents and public statements that contradicts official approval documents. One of those statements was:


> "The licensed vaccine has the same formulation as the EUA-authorized vaccine and the products can be used interchangeably to provide the vaccination series without presenting any safety or effectiveness concerns. The products are legally distinct with certain differences that do not impact safety or effectiveness.”



In another lawsuit *Children Health Defense v. FDA* the acting FDA commissioner Janet Woodcock stated:


> The black letter law is clear. There can be no biologic license approved to a medical product for diagnosing, preventing or treating COVID-19 if there is also still an Emergency Use Authorization for the same medical product serving the same purpose.


If blackletter law is clear, why any of the EUA "vaccines" is still allowed to be used, if there is FDA fully approved "vaccine" Pfizer Comirnaty? Or... why did FDA fully approved Pfizer Comirnaty "vaccine" if is not in production yet, and/or available in United States?

In both cases, the argument is that if there is fully FDA approved "vaccine" the EUA product should not exist (and vice versa). Why does it exist? Because EUA provides to pharma immunity from lawsuits.

Read it as many times is required for you to understand. If you're still too stupid to understand, that's on you. No wonder where those idiocies you're posting are coming from. Well, most likely from the media, but that's for another debate.


----------



## daveman

Clipper said:


> "Your Country"? Excuse me, I didn't know this was "your country".
> 
> A right wing jerkoff calling me irrational while claiming that the U.S.A. is "my country".
> 
> Priceless!


It's your country, too, dumbass.  But you want to fuck it up.  Stop that.


----------



## daveman

antontoo said:


> It's all just an jumping from one argument of convinience to the next, when in reality they are just paranoid nuts afraid of shots and gobamint.


In the 60s and 70s, the left wouldn't trust the government as far as they could throw it.

Now, the left demands instant, unthinking obedience to the government.

What happened?


----------



## Ame®icano

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Finance minister is a hot Lil coke whore
> It's unfuckin believable lol
> Although not really ...I've been saying the entire west is coming down hard baby ....pun not intended



Socialists NEVER tolerate opinions that differ from their own. It's doesn't matter it is Soviet, Chinese, Cuban, or Venezuelan Communist, or Nazi Socialist, or todays American Democrat, or Canadian Liberal. They always resort to the same tactics regardless of what their name is.

Trudeau has decided long ago he wouldn't "tolerate those people" who hold "fringe unacceptable views". His language explains exactly what he think about anyone who is protesting against HIM.

Everything he's doing points to one outcome. He's deliberately trying to provoke peaceful people and bring about major social troubles so he can justify a police crackdown and his authoritarian power grab. There is no other logical explanation for what he's saying and doing. The same tactics are used by American Democrats, who are labeling everyone who disagrees with them either a racist, bigot, white nationalist, in order to provoke the reaction that would justify their power grab.


----------



## Clipper

jc456 said:


> yep, my country. what about fkwad?  say something you small person.  you anti american anti freedom fk.  See in my country we have liberty and the pursuit of happiness.  Free speech, right to bear arms,  and a right to tell you to fk off.


What freedoms have you lost, moron? Liberty? Are you sitting in jail? You lost your "happiness" because your boy got beat? Awwwww. Cry me a river.

This Country of ours will continue to be "free" as long as Trump is not in power, you imbecile. He's already proven right up until this day what he's capable of whether you like it or not.


----------



## Ame®icano

daveman said:


> In the 60s and 70s, the left wouldn't trust the government as far as they could throw it.
> 
> Now, the left demands instant, unthinking obedience to the government.
> 
> What happened?



What happened?

You have politicians who present themselves as "moderate" while being full blown socialists. Once elected, they proceed with their socialist policies, while labeling everyone who disagree as enemy. That's how you get Obama and Biden in the US, Trudeau in Canada, Macron in France, Morrison in Australia, Ardern in New Zealand etc.

Just listen this loon in his own words, and who he admire most, and why...


----------



## FA_Q2

Ame®icano said:


> What happened?
> 
> You have politicians who present themselves as "moderate" while being full blown socialists. Once elected, they proceed with their socialist policies, while labeling everyone who disagree as enemy. That's how you get Obama and Biden in the US, Trudeau in Canada, Macron in France, Morrison in Australia, Ardern in New Zealand etc.
> 
> Just listen this loon in his own words, and who he admire most, and why...


What is really telling is that he admired China specifically because they are a dictatorship.

He admires them not despite their terrible government, he admires them BECAUASE they are a dictatorship.


----------



## eagle1462010

FA_Q2 said:


> What is really telling is that he admired China specifically because they are a dictatorship.
> 
> He admires them not despite their terrible government, he admires them BECAUASE they are a dictatorship.


Why would anyone who cares about Freedom praise that?


----------



## Bob Blaylock

antontoo said:


> 7 years since human trials began with mRNA vaccines and a BILLION doses later you are still posting this nonsense?



  It takes more than seven years for a new drug to pass the usual FDA approval process, unless dangerous and illegal shortcuts are taken as have been taken with this mRNA shit.


----------



## AntonToo

Bob Blaylock said:


> It takes more than seven years for a new drug to pass the usual FDA approval process, unless dangerous and illegal shortcuts are taken as have been taken with this mRNA shit.


More paranoid bullshit.

Abso-fucking-lutely there is a way to expedite aproval process given the huge resources and urgency of the situation.


----------



## AntonToo

daveman said:


> In the 60s and 70s, the left wouldn't trust the government as far as they could throw it.
> 
> Now, the left demands instant, unthinking obedience to the government.
> 
> What happened?


Horsecrap, there is a distinct difference betwen "thinking" and being a total paranoid nut who lives on conspiracy theories.


----------



## AntonToo

Ame®icano said:


> What you think, and what law says are completely opposite.
> I literally provided you a link with the LAW, and you're still posting idiocies.
> 
> *2005 PREP Act*


PREP provides same liability cover to vaccines with EUA as Full Aproval.

Lets read together:

_The *declaration provides immunity from liability* (except for willful misconduct) for claims...*to entities and individuals involved in the development, manufacture, testing, distribution, administration*, _*and use of such countermeasures*

There is nothing in the law that makes a carveout for EUA specifically.

HHS confirmed that:

“*There are no liability or compensation differences between a countermeasure approved under an EUA or one that has received full FDA approval*_,_” confirmed an HHS spokesperson.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/08/30/false-claim-that-fully-approved-pfizer-vaccine-lacks-liability-protection/


----------



## jc456

Clipper said:


> What freedoms have you lost, moron? Liberty? Are you sitting in jail? You lost your "happiness" because your boy got beat? Awwwww. Cry me a river.
> 
> This Country of ours will continue to be "free" as long as Trump is not in power, you imbecile. He's already proven right up until this day what he's capable of whether you like it or not.


Still waiting on what Trump did to you?

the fact Trump terrifies you make’s my day


----------



## Ame®icano

antontoo said:


> PREP provides same liability cover to vaccines with EUA as Full Aproval.
> 
> Lets read together:
> 
> _The *declaration provides immunity from liability* (except for willful misconduct) for claims...*to entities and individuals involved in the development, manufacture, testing, distribution, administration*, _*and use of such countermeasures*
> 
> There is nothing in the law that makes a carveout for EUA specifically.
> 
> HHS confirmed that:
> 
> “*There are no liability or compensation differences between a countermeasure approved under an EUA or one that has received full FDA approval*_,_” confirmed an HHS spokesperson.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/08/30/false-claim-that-fully-approved-pfizer-vaccine-lacks-liability-protection/



WaPo opinion means nothing, what matter is the law.

The PREP Act empowers the Secretary of the Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) to immunize “covered persons" (including pharmaceutical companies and healthcare providers) that make what are called “countermeasures" (including vaccines) from liability in a *declared public health emergency*.

That's exactly what HHS did when they declared the coronavirus pandemic to be such an emergency, in March 2020. Without emergency, there is no EUA.

The fully FDA approved products, not issued under emergency declaration, approved thru normal trial process are not immune from lawsuits, which is specified in the *National Childhood Vaccine Injury Act of 1986* (the Vaccine Act) as a way to ensure that the injured would receive compensation, The law does provide drugmakers with some protection from open-ended liability, as shown in Supreme Court case *Bruesewitz v. Wyeth LLC*.



> Affirming, the Supreme Court of the United States held that the National Childhood Vaccine Injury Act of 1986 preempted the parents' design-defect claim against the manufacturer seeking compensation for injury to the child allegedly caused by the vaccine's side effects. The design of the vaccine was not subject to question in a tort action since a vaccine side-effect could always be avoidable by use of a different vaccine not containing the harmful element, and what the Vaccine Act established as a complete defense was unavoidability, given safe manufacture and warning, with respect to the particular design. Further, although products-*liability law established three grounds for liability--defective manufacture, inadequate warnings, and defective design*--the Vaccine Act mentioned only manufacture and warnings, and the failure to mention design-defect liability was by deliberate choice, not inadvertence.



There you go, moron.

Does any "vaccine" you got so far had any inserts with the warnings, side effects, or they were left completely blank?

I'll answer it for you... inserts are completely blank, and you can't even get a shot if you don't sign you won't sue in case of adverse effects. That alone tells you that without signature you would be able to sue. Second, no country in the world was provided with Prizer or Moderna "vaccines" without providing complete protection from any lawsuits. Why's that, if "vaccines" are "safe and effective"?


----------



## Clipper

jc456 said:


> Still waiting on what Trump did to you?
> 
> the fact Trump terrifies you make’s my day


Two words for you, Trump asslicker:

JOE BIDEN


----------



## Godboy

occupied said:


> The convoy broke some of the rules of staging a mass protest. Primarily there needs to be someone to turn it off just before it starts becoming unpopular. You can't hurt the people you say you are trying to help. You should make it about one thing. You try to turn it off before the authorities escalate. You show up expecting to be arrested and with bail money or you stay home. Should probably leave the nazi/confederate flags at home.


Who brought a Nazi flag?


----------



## hadit

daveman said:


> In the 60s and 70s, the left wouldn't trust the government as far as they could throw it.
> 
> Now, the left demands instant, unthinking obedience to the government.
> 
> What happened?


They got to be in charge. Now it's THEIR authority and they don't want anyone challenging it.


----------



## jc456

Clipper said:


> Two words for you, Trump asslicker:
> 
> JOE BIDEN


so you still got nothing?  color me surprise.  I see your Trump turrets is still going strong.  The man didn't do one fking thing to you and you treat his family worse than Bin Laden.  Simply amazing.


----------



## jc456

Godboy said:


> Who brought a Nazi flag?


According to a black protestor, it was a person carrying it shouting, if we don't do this this is who they will become.


----------



## Godboy

jc456 said:


> According to a black protestor, it was a person carrying it shouting, if we don't do this this is who they will become.


Not one picture? There is no way i am going to just take his word for it. If the flag was there, a picture would exist.


----------



## jc456

Godboy said:


> Not one picture? There is no way i am going to just take his word for it. If the flag was there, a picture would exist.


I agree.  To date no one has provided that photo.


----------



## Ame®icano

More shit from little tyrant that you cant make up...





Basically, what they're saying is that implementation of the Emergency Act has created the situation where it is too dangerous to debate the Emergency Act.


----------



## Ame®icano

Zero to Mao in three weeks!


----------



## daveman

antontoo said:


> Horsecrap, there is a distinct difference betwen "thinking" and being a total paranoid nut who lives on conspiracy theories.


I knew you couldn't explain what happened.


----------



## FA_Q2

Ame®icano said:


> WaPo opinion means nothing, what matter is the law.
> 
> The PREP Act empowers the Secretary of the Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) to immunize “covered persons" (including pharmaceutical companies and healthcare providers) that make what are called “countermeasures" (including vaccines) from liability in a *declared public health emergency*.
> 
> That's exactly what HHS did when they declared the coronavirus pandemic to be such an emergency, in March 2020. Without emergency, there is no EUA.
> 
> The fully FDA approved products, not issued under emergency declaration, approved thru normal trial process are not immune from lawsuits, which is specified in the *National Childhood Vaccine Injury Act of 1986* (the Vaccine Act) as a way to ensure that the injured would receive compensation, The law does provide drugmakers with some protection from open-ended liability, as shown in Supreme Court case *Bruesewitz v. Wyeth LLC*.
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, moron.
> 
> Does any "vaccine" you got so far had any inserts with the warnings, side effects, or they were left completely blank?
> 
> I'll answer it for you... inserts are completely blank, and you can't even get a shot if you don't sign you won't sue in case of adverse effects. That alone tells you that without signature you would be able to sue. Second, no country in the world was provided with Prizer or Moderna "vaccines" without providing complete protection from any lawsuits. Why's that, if "vaccines" are "safe and effective"?


ALL vaccines, fully authorized or not, require you to sign a waiver.

Hell, taking virtually any medication at any time in a hospital requires a waiver.  Every time you get a flu shot you have to sign that waiver.

This is not a new thing.


----------



## Not a Monkeys Uncle

JGalt said:


> A very powerful 2-minute video.
> 
> "Trudeau needs to be stopped"



Trudeau is dangerous


----------



## Not a Monkeys Uncle

antontoo said:


> Horsecrap



Thats what all your posts are


----------



## AntonToo

Not a Monkeys Uncle said:


> Thats what all your posts are


Ok monkey


----------



## Ame®icano

FA_Q2 said:


> ALL vaccines, fully authorized or not, require you to sign a waiver.
> 
> Hell, taking virtually any medication at any time in a hospital requires a waiver.  Every time you get a flu shot you have to sign that waiver.
> 
> This is not a new thing.




Your claim was that FDA fully approved and EUA approved drugs/vaccines have the same liability protection. 

I explained to you and I provided lawsuit and SCOTUS ruling that proves that's not the case and why. 

Your reply has nothing to do with substance of my post. Even your reply is still incorrect. 

Again, your ignorant opinion means nothing, it's the matter of the law. 

SCOTUS case _*Wyeth v. Levine*_ where Supreme Court said definitively “yes;” a company can be sued even after FDA approval.


----------



## AntonToo

Ame®icano said:


> Your claim was that FDA fully approved and EUA approved drugs/vaccines have the same liability protection.
> 
> I explained to you and I provided lawsuit and SCOTUS ruling that proves that's not the case and why.
> 
> Your reply has nothing to do with substance of my post. Even your reply is still incorrect.
> 
> Again, your ignorant opinion means nothing, it's the matter of the law.
> 
> SCOTUS case _*Wyeth v. Levine*_ where Supreme Court said definitively “yes;” a company can be sued even after FDA approv


Nope, wrong again, both EUA and FA Covid-19 vaccines are protected by special legislation.

Wyeth vs. Levine is not about vaccinations, nor are the issues in it pertain to how vaccines are administered.


----------



## Ame®icano

antontoo said:


> Nope, wrong again, both EUA and FA Covid-19 vaccines are protected by special legislation.
> 
> Wyeth vs. Levine is not about vaccinations, nor are the issues in it pertain to how vaccines are administered.



You're speaking from your ass again. Everything I posted above is backed by links to either case laws, or SCOTUS ruling.

Do I need to get crayons to draw it for you? Wyeth vs. Levine is about SCOTUS ruling that FDA fully approved product (regardless if drug or vaccine) are not protected from lawsuits.

If they're both equally protected, why to have at all EUA approved product separate from "fully approved" products?

Special legislation? Where is it? What is called? Link?


----------



## AntonToo

Ame®icano said:


> If they're both equally protected, why to have at all EUA approved product separate from "fully approved" products?



...because one has EMERGENCY authorization to expedite availability to public due to emergency situation and the other has undergone full aproval process and can be mandated.

DUH?


----------



## AntonToo

Ame®icano said:


> You're speaking from your ass again. Everything I posted above is backed by links to either case laws, or SCOTUS ruling.


Scotus ruling you cite is not about vaccines, does not apply to PREP. Should I repeat that a few more times for you to get that?


----------



## Ame®icano

antontoo said:


> ...because one has EMERGENCY authorization to expedite availability to public due to emergency situation and the other has undergone full aproval process and can be mandated.
> 
> DUH?



If is fully approved, why there is still EUA. 

There can't be both, black letter law doesn't allow that. 

Also, EUA products cannot be mandated.


----------



## Ame®icano

Interesting article in Washington Post...



> The primarily white supporters of the Freedom Convoy argue that pandemic mandates infringe upon their constitutional rights to freedom. The notion "freedom" was historically and remains intertwined with Whiteness, as historian Tyler Stovall has argued. *The belief in one's entitlement to freedom is a key component of White Supremacy.* This explain why the Freedom Convoy members see themselves as entitled to freedom, no matter the public health consequences to those around them.



*Ottawa trucker convoy is rooted in Canadas settler colonial history*

WaPo is actually arguing now that seeking freedom is "white supremacy".


----------



## daveman

Ame®icano said:


> Interesting article in Washington Post...
> 
> 
> 
> *Ottawa trucker convoy is rooted in Canadas settler colonial history*
> 
> WaPo is actually arguing now that seeking freedom is "white supremacy".
> 
> View attachment 603782


Pretty much admitting he's Hispanic, isn't he?


----------



## AntonToo

Ame®icano said:


> If is fully approved, why there is still EUA.
> 
> There can't be both, black letter law doesn't allow that.








PREP is not about status of aproval. It doesn't matter if the vaccine is EUA or Fully Aproved.


----------



## FA_Q2

Ame®icano said:


> Your claim was that FDA fully approved and EUA approved drugs/vaccines have the same liability protection.
> 
> I explained to you and I provided lawsuit and SCOTUS ruling that proves that's not the case and why.
> 
> Your reply has nothing to do with substance of my post. Even your reply is still incorrect.
> 
> Again, your ignorant opinion means nothing, it's the matter of the law.
> 
> SCOTUS case _*Wyeth v. Levine*_ where Supreme Court said definitively “yes;” a company can be sued even after FDA approval.


No you explained that to another poster.

I simply mentioned that no matter what the status of the vaccine is the waiver has nothing to do with it.  You sign a waiver for virtually anything the doc sticks in you because they ALL have side effects and you have to waive the liability or they will not give it to you.


----------



## FA_Q2

Ame®icano said:


> Interesting article in Washington Post...
> 
> 
> 
> *Ottawa trucker convoy is rooted in Canadas settler colonial history*
> 
> WaPo is actually arguing now that seeking freedom is "white supremacy".
> 
> View attachment 603782


Wow,, that is a true nutjob statement.

Now freedom is white supremacy?  Where do they find these kooks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Deplorable Yankee excellent  encouraging video,great find.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ame®icano great find.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> Apparently protesting government tyranny is only okay when the left does it.


That’s the logic of Dragonidiot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sartre play said:


> We have enough of our own problems, Maybe we need to let our Canadian neighbors work on the problem.


No we need to worry every bit as much over the Canadian situation as the Canadians do and be supportive of them because what’s happening in Canada affects us as well,if they don’t defeat the elite then we will be next on their list to conquer so we need to get every bit involved with them as if it were our own problem which it is.


----------



## eagle1462010

FA_Q2 said:


> No you explained that to another poster.
> 
> I simply mentioned that no matter what the status of the vaccine is the waiver has nothing to do with it.  You sign a waiver for virtually anything the doc sticks in you because they ALL have side effects and you have to waive the liability or they will not give it to you.


Reagan signed a get out of jail free card in 1985 for the vaccine makers.  As far as businesses who say get or you are fired.  Sue there asses off for side effects


----------



## LA RAM FAN

eagle1462010 said:


> Reagan signed a get out of jail free card in 1985 for the vaccine makers.  As far as businesses who say get or you are fired.  Sue there asses off for side effects


 You should make it over to the welcome section to the newest thread there and welcome thst poster.i don’t know if he is a trump supporter or not he has not said,but I am already a fan of him cause he is not one of the brainwashed sheep in America who has been taken in by the lies of the cia controlled media on Reagan serving the people.good to see someone here awake on the corruption of Reagan. These trump supporters who are fans of Reagan are fake ass trump supporters,he was a mass murderer of women and children who committed genocide against them,you can’t like both Reagan and trump,it’s one or the other and if it’s Reagan,then you are sick minded,a fan of a mass murderer.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

PinktheFloyd88 said:


> Redirect Notice
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they did, yep.
> 
> 
> Stay on topic


google.com


----------



## Ame®icano

antontoo said:


> PREP is not about status of aproval. It doesn't matter if the vaccine is EUA or Fully Aproved.


It seems you cant walk and chew the gum at the same time. PREP is not only law I mentioned, dingbat.


----------



## Ame®icano

FA_Q2 said:


> No you explained that to another poster.
> 
> I simply mentioned that no matter what the status of the vaccine is the waiver has nothing to do with it.  You sign a waiver for virtually anything the doc sticks in you because they ALL have side effects and you have to waive the liability or they will not give it to you.



Waiver is not absolute. The SCOTUS ruling I posted explain that.


----------



## Ame®icano

FA_Q2 said:


> Wow,, that is a true nutjob statement.
> 
> Now freedom is white supremacy?  Where do they find these kooks.



Articles like this are not designed to make sense, especially if you're white. It's designed to incite hatred and turn every single racial and ethnic group against white people, but not for the benefit of the non-whites.  It fulfils multiple functions of the elite. So how does that make sense, if the elite is predominantly white?

For one, white man are demographic that is most aware of the NWO agenda and have the resources to be able to hinder it to some extent. Hence, this is why we are being dehumanized and demonized even when this contradicts the racial equality social movements are supposed to stand for. Also, without intention to insult anyone else, the whites are pretty much only race today which majority promote individualism, care about rights, and laws. Every other race is either lost to collectivism (socialism/communism), dictatorship, or tribal affairs.  

Second, government always need some type of enemy in order to justify their own totalitarian policies and existence. In the past, that enemy was usually foreign nation which seemingly posed a threat of war. Today, in globalized world, it's much more effective to use internal enemy such as "shite domestic terrorists". Divide and conquer is an ancient strategy and the elites have never stopped using it. It's also much easier to divide and conquer a multiethnic nation that a homogenous one.

Third, this kind of ideology promotes constant civil unrest and upheavals the the elite can create, fund and direct to fundamentally destroy the traditions, values, and institutions of the old society. The Chinese cultural revolution is a blue print for this model, but it's been repeatedly used throughout history. In order to create something new, you have to destroy everything old, and that's what the Great Reset is about. When you radicalize the youth and different racial groups, you can release them like attack dogs on any demographic which is opposing the state. It doesn't always have to be in the form of physical violence either, but that's also very effective by itself. By promoting these insane and self-contradictory ideologies and worldviews, you essentially have the majority of the western population who could be effectively classified as mentally ill at this point. As Yuri Bezmenov, Bertrand Russel and others spoke about, they can no longer reason by themselves.

Sorry if I bored you, it's Sunday morning and I am on my first coffee.


----------



## FA_Q2

Ame®icano said:


> Waiver is not absolute. The SCOTUS ruling I posted explain that.


Not really relevant.

You are just affirming my point, the waiver is meaningless.  It does not support, or refute for that matter, your point.

That is all I am saying as everyone keeps waving around having to sign a waiver over and over again and it is silly.  The fact that you sign a waiver is standard practice for the administration of medicine.


----------



## AntonToo

Ame®icano said:


> It seems you cant walk and chew the gum at the same time. PREP is not only law I mentioned, dingbat.


Dingbat if you had an actual argument how a case that is not about PREP covered vaccines appplies you'd make it. But you don't, so now you just run to some other argument of convinience.

Your bullshit pile is just never ending.


----------



## Ame®icano

*Trudeau gets called a Dictator in front of the entire EU*


----------



## Jim H - VA USA

Ame®icano said:


> *Trudeau gets called a Dictator in front of the entire EU*


Isn't that just amazing that Croatia and Romania have to give a North American leader a lesson about civil rights?

Biden needs a tongue lashing as well.

Great videos.  Thanks for sharing.


----------

